# HR20-ALL: 0x168 - Discussion / Issues



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

]National Release: 06/14/2007
Manufacturer 700 - 0x168

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=89420

_CE - Discussion/Issues (0x165):_ http http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=88897 

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they are subject to deletion*

*National Release:*
Staggered release, initial roll out to Pacific Time zone June 14, 2007.

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Last three national releases*
*HR20-700*

Version 0x15c (05/15/2007): * Discussion Thread*
Version 0x145 (03/29/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x13e (03/21/2007): *Discussion Thread*


*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80600

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Aria said:


> San Francisco Bay Area-- Just got it. Didn't know it was coming. Got excited and hoped it would solve a problem I've been having, but it didn't.
> 
> Can't stand the new GUI. Purports to be easier to read, when just the opposite is true. The new GUI is too bright and glaring-- almost blinding-- making it much more difficult for me to read. At first, I couldn't find the inaccurate disk space bar. Finally found it at the bottom.


What is the problem your having?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tom, if we haven't received 0x166 yet, will they now just push 0x168? I am confused.  

Cheers,
John


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

John4924 said:


> Tom, if we haven't received 0x166 yet, will they now just push 0x168? I am confused.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Yes. 0x168 has a few critical improvements to 0x166. While in the programmers hands it builds upon 0x166, there is nothing the final software package needs from 0x166. All the software releases are whole by themselves.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Finally, an upgrade I actually LIKE. The colors are better. Now I have the choice when hitting GUIDE to go directly to the Guide without hitting it twice to get there. Also, noticed when hitting Fast Forward (or Rewind) it's MUCH smoother. Now, when hitting FF x 1 I can even SEE where I am to have it stop. Previously, on "x1" the picture just SAT there and I had to guess where to stop it.

For me, this is really a good improvement. One last suggestion from me (if Direct TV cared) is to make the GUIDE Categories programmable. I mean, "I" would like to be able to program in what "I" want for the NEWS category, and FAMILY stations, MOVIES CHANNELS, etc.

But, Direct TV finally gets a compliment from me on this update !!!!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> Now I have the choice when hitting GUIDE to go directly to the Guide without hitting it twice to get there.


You've been able to do that for quite some time. There was a hidden menu.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Didn't even notice the download when fired up the TV this morning and put on "PBS Sprout" for my son this morning. :lol: 

Like the new GUI, except for one thing. When looking in "My Playlist" and there is a show that you watched or started watching, the shade of blue (associated with that show) is a bit hard to see against the background. 

Other than that, I do like it.

One other note:
Usually when my receiver was updated, I've always had to reboot it at least once.

Not so between the last two releases. Not meaning to tempt fate, but my HR20 has been rock solid.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

*Issue:* Box dead this morning. Would not respond to a power on from the remote or front panel.

*Background:* Feel asleep with the little one last night while watching TV. Turned everything off at about 3AM PDT. When I woke up this morning my HR-20 would not turn on with the remote or the front panel.

*Resolution:* Without thinking I pulled the plug. Plugged it back in, pressed power button on front panel and nothing happened. I then pressed the front panel RBR and the unit rebooted. Probably not the best course of action but I had wife and baby in need of some TV this morning. 

*Thoughts:* Seems ironic that the west coast would have gotten the national release of 0x168 around the same time my box seemed to crash. My box was powered on and working around the time I normally get a national push. I already had the 0x168 CE installed at the time of the incident.

Any thoughts?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> *Issue:* Box dead this morning. Would not respond to a power on from the remote or front panel.
> 
> *Background:* Feel asleep with the little one last night while watching TV. Turned everything off at about 3AM PDT. When I woke up this morning my HR-20 would not turn on with the remote or the front panel.
> 
> ...


I have had my box behave similarly after a loss of power. Box will be unrepsonsive to everything except a RBR. After that, it has always been fine. Hopefully that will continue.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I have had my box behave similarly after a loss of power. Box will be unrepsonsive to everything except a RBR. After that, it has always been fine. Hopefully that will continue.


Interesting...

It's on a UPS so I wouldn't think loss of power would be the issue but who knows.

That's for the tip.


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

One thing I noticed is that when doing a system test with the new national release is that "Tuner 1" keeps reporting "0%".

The signal strength test reports good signal on both tuners 1 & 2


----------



## NurseDave (Aug 20, 2006)

Soooo, I woke-up to the upgrade and our HD apparently formatted. Called DTV just now and sure enough "well of course it wasn't supposed to do that sir". Had to redo everything, wife is working on setting up our recordings again and the worst part being the hours and hours of shows we haven't watched yet just gone. No end of House, L&O, CSI, etc...

:flaiming


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

Had 2 strange things while checking out the new software. I got audio dropouts every few seconds on the local KABC HD news (via sat) which I've never noticed before, and while changing channels (repeatedly hitting channel-up) it suddenly took off and kept changing until I hit the channel up on my remote again. That sounds like a stuck key on my harmony 659 remote, but its never given a problem with any other device. If it happens again, I'll point the remote away and see if if keeps going.


----------



## TonySCV (Oct 10, 2006)

My box required a hard reset after the upgrade as well. Didn't press the red button (forgot about it). Just unplugged the unit and plugged it back in. First time a software upgrade has frozen my box in ages. Looks like it went dead after 3AM but before 8AM. 

- T


----------



## huslage (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine was updated this morning at 2:45...woke up and it was there. I love the new GUI, the fonts look so much nicer. The play all in group seems to work very well. The off-air channels seem to come in better when my cats kick the antenna out of alignment a little (ie, low signal strength). Everything seems a little snappier too, performance is definitely better and the scrolling in the guide has sped up too.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

> "Pinky" has been removed


How many release notes have we seen that? :lol:


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

NurseDave said:


> Soooo, I woke-up to the upgrade and our HD apparently formatted. Called DTV just now and sure enough "well of course it wasn't supposed to do that sir". Had to redo everything, wife is working on setting up our recordings again and the worst part being the hours and hours of shows we haven't watched yet just gone. No end of House, L&O, CSI, etc...


That's what tvto**ent is for.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

kcmurphy88 said:


> That's what tvto**ent is for.


No, that's what a DVR is for.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Some observations:

Native mode channel surfing (basically hitting channel up): The FIRST time you come across a channel, regardless of the previous channel's rez, the box tries 480 then 1080 then 720. After that it remembers. Can't say how long or how many channels, but it is clearly remembering what formats a given station was last in. Odd way to do it, but I'm coming to the conclusion that the software cannot see the header data due to some design flaw.

Pillar Box/Stretch (native mode): With this release it seems as though one wants to either run in stretch mode always and deal with the formatting at the TV, or run in pillar box and leave the TV in full mode. Not entirely clear which is best as the pillar box mode has at least one flaw: If you tune to a 1080i 16x9 channel it is possible to get it window boxed rather than full screen. This had something to do with tuning the channel first during a 4x3 commercial. If it gets in this mode it can be hard to get it out as it also seems to remember. I really wish this did whatever the HR10 does as that was utterly predictable.

Haven't tested trick play yet. This release feels noticably more stable.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> No, that's what a DVR is for.


Yup ... right up until it goes "oops."


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

huslage said:


> Mine was updated this morning at 2:45...woke up and it was there. I love the new GUI, the fonts look so much nicer. *The play all in group seems to work very well.* The off-air channels seem to come in better when my cats kick the antenna out of alignment a little (ie, low signal strength). Everything seems a little snappier too, performance is definitely better and the scrolling in the guide has sped up too.


How do you do the "play all..." thing?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> How do you do the "play all..." thing?


Highlight the group and press "Play". It plays them in order. This only works for multiple episodes of the same show. You should see a folder icon next to the title in My Playlist if there are multiple episodes.

See the "My Playlist" screenshot here for an example.


----------



## jakimj (Jan 19, 2007)

Yesterday and today - I've had a lot of block screens and blurpped audio (not sure of the technical term) So you think you can dance - in HD - had 1-2 dropouts a minute. I am in San Jose
Switched to standard - no drops.
Switched back .. "Ashley - so you are the one going h##(*#)*^*))#$*%$" 
seeing lots of colorful blocks on the screen.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

NurseDave said:


> Soooo, I woke-up to the upgrade and our HD apparently formatted.


Is it the internal disk or eSATA?


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

so, i was watching 'rosanne' and paused it, cuz i wanted to see if anything was new in 'active' (there's not). when i exited out, i lost my buffer of 'rosanne'. conclusion: active kills your buffer. (don't know off-hand if that's new or not).


----------



## jfolliard (Oct 17, 2006)

tjboyd said:


> One thing I noticed is that when doing a system test with the new national release is that "Tuner 1" keeps reporting "0%".
> 
> The signal strength test reports good signal on both tuners 1 & 2


same issue on both of my HR20s - doesn't seem to make a viewing difference however.


----------



## Sweetb132 (Jan 24, 2007)

We had the same problem on "So You Think You Can Dance" ... painful to watch due to the many audio freezes, video freezes, pixelization ... horrible. Also was poor on Wednesday night. I have not seen it this bad on other HD programming ... could there be a problem with production with this one FOX show?


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

tjboyd and jfolliard,
Try recording on one channel and watching another. This will put both tuners to work. I've read that sometimes it won't give you a signal output until the tuner has locked onto a channel.


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

I am having the same issue as well. So you Think you can dance was the worst I've seen yet. I also had this happen on Hell's Kitchen also has this problem on both of Airings (Episdode 1 and 2 this and last week.)

Furthermore, the local news in HD on KTVU (at 10pm) does not have this issue. So it's not an issue with the channel feed, it's an issue specifically with FOX network shows.

I'm not sure how FOX HD feeds are delivered to DirecTV from KTVU (vs a local broadcast) but something's going wrong there.

I'm going to move my Hell's Kitchen and So you think you can dance recordings to over the air broadcast (I have an antenna as well.) I'll see if I get the same problems OTA as well as on satellite.

The first thing I did is check my transponder signal strengths and those appear to be fine.

Is it time to call DirecTV?


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

First impression after watching for a few minutes is that I like it very much!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

taylorhively said:


> I am having the same issue as well. So you Think you can dance was the worst I've seen yet. I also had this happen on Hell's Kitchen also has this problem on both of Airings (Episdode 1 and 2 this and last week.)
> 
> Furthermore, the local news in HD on KTVU (at 10pm) does not have this issue. So it's not an issue with the channel feed, it's an issue specifically with FOX network shows.
> 
> ...


Immediately after the update, Fox was a nightmare. PQ was awful, lots of buzzsaw. It was basically unwatchable. I certainly hope they get that resolved.


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

So this was only supposed to be for the west coast last night? It was pushed to my box last night, too. And I'm 3000 miles from LA!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

techntrek said:


> So this was only supposed to be for the west coast last night? It was pushed to my box last night, too. And I'm 3000 miles from LA!


It went national last night.


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

Just came back to edit my post - I see its national now, thanks.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Updated this am. Fast check before going to work:
1- Like new GUI
2- lost all To Do Lists on both units
3- Strange, but I still can't get OTA 7-1 on one unit, here in Chicago area.

Haven't checked CID yet, but has never worked for me. Will check everything out later and will update.


----------



## mxd (Jan 17, 2006)

Got it this morning at about 5:00 am. Lost 2 OTA channels!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I know a while back someone posted on how to get more than 6 line items in the guide but forget how to do it.


----------



## bobombWS6 (Feb 11, 2007)

Still cant get 7-2 (weather) on the guide where i get it perfectly on the TV's tuner. Otherwise, the update went flawlessly and everything is functioning 100%.. I also do notice a small boost in the OTA performance.


----------



## SlobberingHorde (Apr 20, 2007)

Well I finally got it and was disappointed yet again.

It is true that the menus are faster but that just fixed it from the slowdown of the last release.

My audio dropouts persist. I am beginning to think they will never fix it.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

While playing back recorded shows the progress bar shows about 5 mins left of recording, but hte HR20 is acting like it's already at then end. Comes up with the delete now or keep option. I had to go online to watch the remaining 4 mins of traveler, also got this on Rescue me, and a 30 min show called speeders on court tv.


Also reset the unit. Did not fix.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

markrubi said:


> While playing back recorded shows the progress bar shows about 5 mins left of recording, but hte HR20 is acting like it's already at then end. Comes up with the delete now or keep option. I had to go online to watch the remaining 4 mins of traveler, also got this on Rescue me, and a 30 min show called speeders on court tv.


Now that is not a good thing I haven't checked that out and hope I don't have that issue


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Now that is not a good thing I haven't checked that out and hope I don't have that issue


Mark - Try replaying the program and see if you can get the missing section the second time through. If not, try a third time and this time try fast forwarding through the early "end". Post back and give us the results


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

*Issue*: Picture Frozen, audio OK. However, I was able to change channels. The picture became "unfrozen" on MPEG 4 channel (KCRA Channel 3/Sacramento). When I switched back to a MPEG 2 channel the picture was frozen again

*Background*: Turned the TV and HR20 off when I went to bed last night. The last channel I watched was a local OTA channel. When I got up today the HR20 was on the same channel.

*Resolution:* I had to do a soft reset via menu. All back to normal.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Nope not new at all. Testing signal strength will also kill your buffrs and recordings as well.

Not sure why the active can't use the second tuner while your fisrt continues to buffer but it seems that it can't.



shmengie said:


> so, i was watching 'rosanne' and paused it, cuz i wanted to see if anything was new in 'active' (there's not). when i exited out, i lost my buffer of 'rosanne'. conclusion: active kills your buffer. (don't know off-hand if that's new or not).


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> Mark - Try replaying the program and see if you can get the missing section the second time through. If not, try a third time and this time try fast forwarding through the early "end". Post back and give us the results


I've tried a 2nd pass FFW and still have the issue. I will try a few more times to see if I can get to the true end.


----------



## jpepping (Aug 10, 2005)

Tony Chick said:


> Had 2 strange things while checking out the new software. I got audio dropouts every few seconds on the local KABC HD news (via sat) which I've never noticed before, and while changing channels (repeatedly hitting channel-up) it suddenly took off and kept changing until I hit the channel up on my remote again. That sounds like a stuck key on my harmony 659 remote, but its never given a problem with any other device. If it happens again, I'll point the remote away and see if if keeps going.


I too have noticed audio issues with the new version. I had 166 and that was ok, this AM I noticed the ring of lights was brighter (so I knew the update came last night) and quite a bit of audio dropouts on NBC OTA. I am going to try a reset when I get home tonight to see if that helps.

first bad things that I have had with the new HR20 (migrated from HR10-250)

Jim


----------



## MKrehelII (Feb 12, 2006)

I sure wish they would have given a color option instead of just changing it... It's way too bright now and really cheap looking IMHO, the older more vivid scheme (not all washed out pastels) was much nicer and this is coming from someone with poor eyesight.. On the other hand if you're watching TV at night and you lose your keys you can just hit any button to LIGHT UP THE WHOLE ROOM!

I hate the new scheme!

I also find it sad that the only thing D* mentions in the splash screen about the new update is the new colors 

Maybe at least the audio dropouts will be less frequent.


----------



## jakimj (Jan 19, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Immediately after the update, Fox was a nightmare. PQ was awful, lots of buzzsaw. It was basically unwatchable. I certainly hope they get that resolved.


This does seem to be after the update - has been going on for a few days with Fox.

Good thing 24 is over - or it might have to be renamed ("Now bringing you the revised show - 22.8 - add to your suspense with 5% random drop outs of audio and video")

Before I gave up - was watching to see if it was cyclical - drops seemed to be every couple of minutes, and fairly regular...


----------



## NurseDave (Aug 20, 2006)

Cyrus said:


> Is it the internal disk or eSATA?


Internal


----------



## nino2469 (Mar 26, 2007)

After searching for a program to record the search results screen is cropped at the bottom. The green and red buttons showing -1.5, +1.5 are cut about half way.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

This is a problem from a recording on Sunday that I discovered last night. (Got 168 via CE).

Recorded Dexter on 6/10 @ 8pm CDT on ch 71. Also recorded and watched the Sopranos on ch 70 at the same time without problem. Went to playback Dexter and got a black screen. Pressed FFW and picture came up. Pressed play and had picture, but no sound. Jumped to various points within recording and still no sound. Jumped back to start and same thing happened.

1st bad recording in ages.


----------



## LotusJPS (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw in the release notes for 168 that it contains additional remote codes. Since I've never been able to get the remote to turn on & off my Yamaha receiver, I went to give them a try last night. The interesting thing is, the screen says there are 14 codes for a Yamaha receiver, though it only displays 5 and the last digit is cut off the 5th. So what gives? How can I view the rest of the codes?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

LotusJPS said:


> I saw in the release notes for 168 that it contains additional remote codes. Since I've never been able to get the remote to turn on & off my Yamaha receiver, I went to give them a try last night. The interesting thing is, the screen says there are 14 codes for a Yamaha receiver, though it only displays 5 and the last digit is cut off the 5th. So what gives? How can I view the rest of the codes?


Does your Yamaha remote have separate buttons for on and off? If so, the HR20 remote will never be able to turn it on and off.


----------



## LotusJPS (Feb 26, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Does your Yamaha remote have separate buttons for on and off? If so, the HR20 remote will never be able to turn it on and off.


Bummer, yet another thing that Tivo could do that D*TV can't. :scratch: :raspberry


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

LotusJPS said:


> I saw in the release notes for 168 that it contains additional remote codes. Since I've never been able to get the remote to turn on & off my Yamaha receiver, I went to give them a try last night. The interesting thing is, the screen says there are 14 codes for a Yamaha receiver, though it only displays 5 and the last digit is cut off the 5th. So what gives? How can I view the rest of the codes?


So, how does a download to the HR20 change code in the remote? Neat stunt.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

kcmurphy88 said:


> So, how does a download to the HR20 change code in the remote? Neat stunt.


The codes were always in the remote, they just weren't all listed in the menu. This latest software contains more of the available codes. No stunts involved.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

Mixer said:


> Nope not new at all. Testing signal strength will also kill your buffrs and recordings as well.
> 
> Not sure why the active can't use the second tuner while your fisrt continues to buffer but it seems that it can't.


thx for the info. (ya know, active pretty much sucks anyways. i only occasionally check it, and that's just for kicks. plus, it's painfully slow and in sd. no, it doesn't pretty much suck, it all-the-way sucks.)


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Where is the one button guide option in the menu system?


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> Does your Yamaha remote have separate buttons for on and off? If so, the HR20 remote will never be able to turn it on and off.


I have two different Yamaha receivers. Both have separate on and off buttons on the Yamaha remote. One receiver is couple years newer than the other. On the older receiver I can turn on/off the Yamaha receiver with the HR20 remote. On the newer one I can't. HR20 remote can mute and volume up/down both Yamaha receivers.


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

jakimj said:


> Yesterday and today - I've had a lot of block screens and blurpped audio (not sure of the technical term) So you think you can dance - in HD - had 1-2 dropouts a minute. I am in San Jose
> Switched to standard - no drops.
> Switched back .. "Ashley - so you are the one going h##(*#)*^*))#$*%$"
> seeing lots of colorful blocks on the screen.


I've had those problems, only with Channel 2 KTVU in HD, for about two weeks now. So it was present in the new release and the previous release.

It's really, really starting to get on my nerves. It makes shows unwatchable.


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

taylorhively said:


> I am having the same issue as well. So you Think you can dance was the worst I've seen yet. I also had this happen on Hell's Kitchen also has this problem on both of Airings (Episdode 1 and 2 this and last week.)
> 
> Furthermore, the local news in HD on KTVU (at 10pm) does not have this issue. So it's not an issue with the channel feed, it's an issue specifically with FOX network shows.
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same issues from KTVU HD with House.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Got my update sometime yesterday. I say sometime because when I went to it yesterday afternoon, I found the blue circle making circles and the unit was locked from all input. It also had no sound nor picture. I had to RBR. After that, all was good and has been good ever since. This was my second update since the original install.


----------



## L Sutton (Oct 23, 2006)

With the new group-play feature, is there a way to sort the episodes within the group by record date, with the earliest first? I tried the group-play, but since the episodes in the group are in order of latest to earliest, it starts playing the latest episode.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

L Sutton said:


> With the new group-play feature, is there a way to sort the episodes within the group by record date, with the earliest first? I tried the group-play, but since the episodes in the group are in order of latest to earliest, it starts playing the latest episode.


As of right now no. Hopefully Directv will add it.


----------



## L Sutton (Oct 23, 2006)

With the new group-play feature, is there a way to sort the episodes within the group by record date, with the earliest first? I tried the group-play, but since the episodes in the group are in order of latest to earliest, it starts playing the latest episode. 

Am I missing something? If there's no way to sort the episodes, group-play doesn't make too much sense, as you don't want to watch them in reverse order.

Thanks for any info anyone might have.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

L Sutton said:


> With the new group-play feature, is there a way to sort the episodes within the group by record date, with the earliest first? I tried the group-play, but since the episodes in the group are in order of latest to earliest, it starts playing the latest episode.
> 
> Am I missing something? If there's no way to sort the episodes, group-play doesn't make too much sense, as you don't want to watch them in reverse order.
> 
> Thanks for any info anyone might have.


Read my post above yours and under your other post. It has been talk about Directv fixing it at some point.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

L Sutton said:


> With the new group-play feature, is there a way to sort the episodes within the group by record date, with the earliest first? I tried the group-play, but since the episodes in the group are in order of latest to earliest, it starts playing the latest episode.


Wow, that's stupid. How did that get by them? Did no one try this at D*? That is a 100% useless feature as is, if that's true. I thought about that, but made the mnistake of _*assuming*_ that D* had thought about that and it would play oldest to newest. I never cease to be amazed....


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Wow, that's stupid. How did that get by them? Did no one try this at D*? That is a 100% useless feature as is, if that's true. I thought about that, but made the mnistake of _*assuming*_ that D* had thought about that and it would play oldest to newest. I never cease to be amazed....


This was discussed when the group play was added. It works correct if you have the sort by set for oldest to newest for the groups because it will sort the episodes in the group correctly. But like I said there was discussion about adding a second sort option for the group itself.


----------



## L Sutton (Oct 23, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Read my post above yours and under your other post. It has been talk about Directv fixing it at some point.


Sorry, I sent it twice...not used to this, and didn't realize that I had sent it the first time, as I hadn't finished all of my message.

Thanks for the quick reply. Hopefully, they'll get a fix for that soon, because it's a nice feature.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

L Sutton said:


> Sorry, I sent it twice...not used to this, and didn't realize that I had sent it the first time, as I hadn't finished all of my message.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. Hopefully, they'll get a fix for that soon, because it's a nice feature.


No problem. I also hope they fix it soon because I have not used it yet because I sort mine from A to Z.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> This was discussed when the group play was added. It works correct if you have the sort by set for oldest to newest for the groups because it will sort the episodes in the group correctly. But like I said there was discussion about adding a second sort option for the group itself.


It's still stupid. I don't care what sorting method you use for My Playlist, the group play should *always* play oldest to newest.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> It's still stupid. I don't care what sorting method you use for My Playlist, the group play should *always* play oldest to newest.


I agree a 100% with you.


----------



## L Sutton (Oct 23, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> No problem. I also hope they fix it soon because I have not used it yet because I sort mine from A to Z.


Yep, the second sort would work perfectly.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

The upgrade? wiped out all my recordings, and playlists. Have an ESATA attached. Tried to reboot through the menu to see if it had lost the external drive, but NO. Shows 100% available for recording. Lost all my recordings of last episodes of a lot of shows that I was putting off watching till the summer, as well as all my Planet Earth recordings that I was wanting to watch again. Bummer!!!pu****! Otherwise, I like the new GUI. I wish they would let us know when an upgrade? is coming, so I could unplug the ESATA, and bring it up again after the upgrade. Hopefully, it would not wipe the drive out, or at least I could plug it back in and watch the shows I had recorded.
Errol


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Added display of conflicting programs in the To Do List*

Glad this got addressed finally.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Got my update early yesterday before 3 AM. Couple comments.

Good

Seems keybounce problem has been signficantly improved. No where near as often. Still present, but not to the degree of being a nuisance. But keeping my fingers crossed.

Bad

New GUI. Way too bright, particularly when viewing in a dimly lit room. As Replay owner, liked the feature that allowed consumer to adjust brightness of UI. DirecTV should consider that since they're so focused upon cosmetic "upgrades" rather than other features that require attention.


----------



## MarkJones (Jul 17, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> The codes were always in the remote, they just weren't all listed in the menu. This latest software contains more of the available codes. No stunts involved.


This is excellent news for me. I was going to purchase the new RC64 from Directv when it comes out because it has the codes for my HP DLP TV. I'm now able to set it up the existing remote for this TV with the 0x168 release.

Thanks!


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> It's still stupid. I don't care what sorting method you use for My Playlist, the group play should *always* play oldest to newest.


And no matter how the groups are ordered themselves, the episodes inside should be in play order (older to newer). Don't need no stinkin' option.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

joed32 said:


> Where is the one button guide option in the menu system?


Menu, setup, display, GUIDE Keypress


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Got the 0x168 update automatically.

While switching channels to ESPN HD, I got the *Interactive* menu. Since it was on the US Open, I figured what the heck...

Nice idea, but when I selected one of the ESPNiTV channels, I could not use any of the controls via the RC24 remote... :nono:

The Active button worked, sorta... I got the upper left video with audio, and a couple of the center messages. But no weather or left side bar.

Could not access the Guide, mini-Guide (Blue button), List, Menu, direct channel access, Back button, Info, etc. Nada, nothing... :nono2:

RBR was required.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

A reboot of my computer while listening to music caused a true freeze and BSOD.

RBR fixed issue.


----------



## hadji (Sep 30, 2006)

I got a red light(usually amber) showing on the record button while watching ESPN. I changed channels and it went out. Is this an indicator for interactive feature? Never had an issue with my unit before other than the caller id not working.


----------



## toph (Dec 19, 2006)

I did not see this issue with the most recent CE. My guide shows 8-3 as WFLADT, but the station is actually broadcast on 8-1 not 8-3.


----------



## kgearhardt (May 16, 2007)

So for the second time in a month my HR20 update has resulted in the total loss of all recordings, scheduled programs, custom guide settings and so on. I had this same problem with 0x15c on May 16th (posted there too). The update was downloaded at 2:46am today and I didn't turn on the TV until this evening when I got home from work, but everything was gone! I just went through the phone chain with DirecTV and naturally they all say they've never heard of this problem but will escalate it and look into it. Great. But my stuff's all gone for the second time in a month! I'm gonna try another forced download now, but that did nothing for me the last time and I'm sure it won't this time either.

For the record the support supervisor credited my account $50. I'd rather have my recordings and scheduled recordings back!


----------



## kgearhardt (May 16, 2007)

rayxxxle said:


> The upgrade? wiped out all my recordings, and playlists. Have an ESATA attached. Tried to reboot through the menu to see if it had lost the external drive, but NO. Shows 100% available for recording. Lost all my recordings of last episodes of a lot of shows that I was putting off watching till the summer, as well as all my Planet Earth recordings that I was wanting to watch again. Bummer!!!pu****! Otherwise, I like the new GUI. I wish they would let us know when an upgrade? is coming, so I could unplug the ESATA, and bring it up again after the upgrade. Hopefully, it would not wipe the drive out, or at least I could plug it back in and watch the shows I had recorded.
> Errol


I had the same problem - just discovered it when I got home from work today. This happened to me with 0x15c and I lost the last half of the season for 2 different shows and my Planet Earths. Last time I did not call customer service. This time I did. They credited my account $50 and said they'll escalate it.

(Sorry I didn't reply here before I posted my own sob story!)


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> You've been able to do that for quite some time. There was a hidden menu.


Where is said menu???!


----------



## hartwise (Jan 17, 2007)

Got the update this morning and now the live buffer seems to only go back as far as the start time of the program that is on live! I had golf on ESPN HD all afternoon, had to leave for a little bit and was going to rewind when I got home. I could only go back to 6:00 (central) which is when Sportscenter was scheduled to start. I couldn't go back any farther than that and it was only about 6:25 when I came home. Is there any way around this other than to record? If not then this is totally unacceptable to me!!


----------



## hartwise (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, since Sportscenter ended I just checked to see if I could rewind from the new program back into Sportscenter and all is good as it will rewind back an hour and a half. Still stops at 6:00 and I haven't changed the channel all day! Very strange indeed.


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

My caller has been working flawlessly for the past 6 months until last nights update. I did the forced 0x166 when the window was open and everything was perfect. Hopefully this gets fixed in the next release!

:nono2:


----------



## wde00dbs (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi, 

Been through the whole discussion and no-one seems to have encountered what I ran into twice today. I got 0x168 yesterday morning on my HR20-700. 
BTW - the new menus are nice and all my recordings/lists/settings seem unchanged. 

Today, I powered up HR20 and Panasonic HDTV and all I saw was a black screen. 
The remote worked so I thumbed through a few channels and all were black - D* as well as OTA. Menu worked, guide worked. 

I got out of it with a Red Button Reset but realize now I should have tried the 
signal strength stuff and also used the reset in SETUP. 

The wife had same problem on power up a couple of hours later and so I went back to my TIVO while the HR20 was resetting. Once RBR reset, 'twas fine again. 

I just tried a power up and it had no problems. It was hot today (80 F inside and
lots more inside the HR20 case?) but no failure yesterday and previous day when house was a bit warmer. 

Any others ran into this? Should I call D*?


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Just had something weird happen...

My wife turned on the TV just before 10pm local time. Every channel she turned to had a black screen. Didn't matter if it was SD or HD, MPEG2 or MPEG4. The receiver was recording Law & Order Criminal Intent and the yellow record light was on. 

Did a menu-reset-restart recorder. Receiver came up fine. Went to the play list, didn't see the L&O episode listed. Checked history and it said it was deleted due to a "unspecified" error (2003).

This is the first restart I've had to do in the past two software releases.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

issue: when a show is still recording and has been for a while, like when a ballgame is 2 hours in, you highlight the game in the playlist and press select, it takes eight seconds (the please wait bar goes 3 times) before you can highlight and press play.

if it is a short recording or the recording has finished there is no delay between selecting the show in the playlist and getting to the screen where you can play, keep, delets ect.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

kgearhardt said:


> So for the second time in a month my HR20 update has resulted in the total loss of all recordings, scheduled programs, custom guide settings and so on. I had this same problem with 0x15c on May 16th (posted there too).


That sucks. Do you also lose recordings when you just restart hr20 or is it only when new software is downloaded? Are you using internal disk or eSATA? This loss of recordings seems to happen more often to people with eSATA.


----------



## Shrunken Head (Mar 15, 2007)

The new GUI colors are no worse than the old ones.
Both seemed "hard on the eyes" to me.

How hard would it be for Dtv to give us the ability to choose color schemes?
This box is a computer... I am puzzled by the primative UI.
The choices and options are hobbled by something.

Even the cheapest POS computer allows you to customize your desktop.

How is it that attatching an external drive is such a big deal?
Why is the internal drive disabled?

I think any modern computer company could make a box that would make the HR20 look like doo doo.

There must be a reason for this sad state of affairs.

My guesses....
1) Copy protection/piracy prevention
2) They don't want to spend enough to make a great box (ironically they will spend more sorting out all of these issues.)
3) They think we are too stupid to use a computer.... (dumbing down).

This box works, but at best, it is a mediocre example of what is possible with current technology.

I keep waiting for the new update that will prove me wrong.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

Shrunken Head said:


> The new GUI colors are no worse than the old ones.
> Both seemed "hard on the eyes" to me.
> 
> How hard would it be for Dtv to give us the ability to choose color schemes?
> ...


I can't for the life of me figure out what could be hobbling them except a) poor design or b) engineering decisions pressured by clueless management/marketing types. I hope it's more like "b", as the graphic design choices they've just made don't make for a good resume and really affect my confidence they will actually address real problems (like the crop bug, or FOX sound sync).

What's EXTRA annoying is all indications are they've spent more time on breaking a serviceable GUI and putting real bugs on the back-burner. The MAIN item I was looking forward to being fixed [in 0x168] was the Crop stretching bug. It's still there - in fact, looks even more stuck (I can't get it to even flicker to the proper aspect when pausing/play toggling).

For all the good it did, I spent a bit of time on a "rant" to them. Actually, I tried to describe the problem with the WHITE background as technically as I could (I have graphic design background and experience with GUI design).

It wouldn't be so bad if it was just the Guide that was bright (though, the Guide IS bad...), but the controller bar for the DVR is, well, just clueless. On our 50" plasma, the white logo area on the left side is almost a foot wide - at least 80% is empty, glaring, white. Absolutely no reason for it. They can't even use the excuse that it's their logo.

Any user interface that's on an active overlay should not be distracting and disrupting to the viewer. Their "selling point" of the new GUI was better contrast for readability. Well, ok, white letters on relatively dark background. But, why WHITE backgrounds anywhere? whew. And, it seems they've reduced the transparency, just making matters worse.

I sure hope they listen and rethink this. At least, offer the user some choice. My last receiver (not DVR or HD) had not only color scheme, but transparency choices. It's like they're trying to enforce human interface guidelines for an operating system - it just doesn't apply here. There's only a single application.

For me, this GUI is so bad I was even telling dtv I'd rather give up any fixes (like the crop - stretch problem) and go back to 0x15C. Unfortunately, I now find tonight the crop stretching is still present in 0x168! (yes, I know one can't downgrade)

btw: I probably have my display tuned like a lot of critical viewers, with the levels maybe half of the factory default. The first guy I talked to at Dtv started to bring up my TV setting and I cut him off and requested to speak with a supervisor.


----------



## nd06irish (Dec 9, 2006)

R8ders2K said:


> Got the 0x168 update automatically.
> 
> While switching channels to ESPN HD, I got the *Interactive* menu. Since it was on the US Open, I figured what the heck...
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen yesterday. I had to RBR.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

bobombWS6 said:


> Still cant get 7-2 (weather) on the guide where i get it perfectly on the TV's tuner. Otherwise, the update went flawlessly and everything is functioning 100%.. I also do notice a small boost in the OTA performance.


Samre here in Miami. The HR20 WILL NOT pick it up for some reason. Mine also won't pick-up 10-2 either. Otherwise I get all the digital signals. the OTA tuner might be better than the HR20, but I prefer the scan for channels option.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I noticed a lot of my channels don't always have HD in guide menu. Shows HD on some programs and nothing on others in same guide listing. I know its HD channels I'm on. Anyone else have this?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

wde00dbs said:


> Today, I powered up HR20 and Panasonic HDTV and all I saw was a black screen.
> The remote worked so I thumbed through a few channels and all were black - D* as well as OTA. Menu worked, guide worked.
> 
> I got out of it with a Red Button Reset but realize now I should have tried the
> ...





carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Just had something weird happen...
> 
> My wife turned on the TV just before 10pm local time. Every channel she turned to had a black screen. Didn't matter if it was SD or HD, MPEG2 or MPEG4. The receiver was recording Law & Order Criminal Intent and the yellow record light was on.
> 
> Did a menu-reset-restart recorder. Receiver came up fine.


I had exactly the same problem last night. Black screen on every channnel, only way to fix it was a menu reset.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

teebeebee1 said:


> Where is said menu???!


Depends, on the -100, it's still hidden (do a search for IAMANEDGECUTTER for directions). On the -700, it is now listed under "Display", as I recall.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Samre here in Miami. The HR20 WILL NOT pick it up for some reason. Mine also won't pick-up 10-2 either. Otherwise I get all the digital signals. the OTA tuner might be better than the HR20, but I prefer the scan for channels option.


7-2 is not in their data base so the HR20 will not tune it, I use 6.2 for the local weather as I cannot stand to watch anything on 7, IMO. 10.2 is in their data base and I receive it fine although I choose to delete it from channels I receive. If your TV has a tuner you may receive 7.2 using it. Channel 7 signal is not as easy to receive as 10, I had to use a outdoor antenna.


----------



## jpoet (Feb 9, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> It's still stupid. I don't care what sorting method you use for My Playlist, the group play should *always* play oldest to newest.


I don't have my HR20 yet, but...

Not only should it play "oldest to newest", but it should do it based off of "original air date", not "record date". I know the guide data has this information, because I can do this with my Myth dvr.

John


----------



## EyeballKid (Jun 16, 2007)

Since the update I have not been able to get a signal on tuner 1 – hence NO TV. Tuner 2 shows full strength, but tuner 1 intermittently switches between different signal levels and (mostly) “Not Acquired” so it can’t lock in. I have tried everything: 

Swapped cables between tuners
Swapped receiver location
Software reset
RBR
Unplugging
Forced update (in case of corruption)

All of these actions return the same results. Once it gets to the Acquiring Guide Data screen after a reset, it just hangs because tuner 1 cannot provide a solid enough signal. Everything was great before the update and my other receivers are fine.

Is there anything else I can try or is my box f’d now?

Am I the only one having this problem?


----------



## eahmjh (Dec 2, 2006)

We have 2 HR20 and H20 and now the H20 has the odd one out. It was nice to have all three receivers looks the same. Don't really like the new white interface look. We need an option to be able to select white or blue or green or whatever color scheme.

Have noticed that the GUI interface is faster and more responsive but like older D* unit gave the user color options. Fix the problems and at a later date change the color options.


----------



## superunlikely (Oct 20, 2006)

R8ders2K said:


> Got the 0x168 update automatically.
> 
> While switching channels to ESPN HD, I got the *Interactive* menu. Since it was on the US Open, I figured what the heck...
> 
> ...


Same ESPN HD/Interactive scenario for me too. At first I thought the remote was unresponsive, but then I figured out that it was working...only the GUI was not being displayed.

At first I couldn't change channels at all using CH+/- or the number pad. Then I hit exit a few times. The first two presses, nothing happened. The third one I got the BONK/"you can't do that" sound effect. Then I was able to change channels. No channel banner though. But no matter what I hit, I could not get the GUI displayed. I hit MENU...nothing. I hit EXIT...nothing. I hit EXIT again...BONK!

If I had to guess, it looks to me like the interactive stuff on ESPNHD trips on some layering issues. Layering (it's called "Z order" in the biz) problems like this happen sometimes.

I had to do TWO RBRs to get it back. After the first one I had the same symptoms.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

jpoet said:


> I don't have my HR20 yet, but...
> 
> Not only should it play "oldest to newest", but it should do it based off of "original air date", not "record date". I know the guide data has this information, because I can do this with my Myth dvr.
> 
> John


Good point.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I had exactly the same problem last night. Black screen on every channnel, only way to fix it was a menu reset.


I got the black screen on every channel again. This does not make me feel very good. It's a real pain in the ass. This time, it happened coming out of a paused show. It completely froze when trying to play, then went black when I changed channels. Very annoying.


----------



## redrocker (Jan 3, 2007)

I have had to do 2 soft resets & just now had to do a RBR. I keep having freeze- ups with this most recent release.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

yikes! when the screen saver kicks in, the paused image 'rips' through like every 5 seconds. that, my friends, is shoddy!!

*edit*: okay, so, the screensaver freaking out was on a live prog. the screensaver kicked in again on a prog from my list and it didn't freak out that time. so, i figured it must be a live tv thing. so i paused a live another live show. it's been over a half hour and the screensaver still hasn't kicked in. i tell ya, there's something up with the screensaver.

*edit again*: apparently, it was just a weird, one-time thing. so, nevermind...


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> I got the black screen on every channel again. This does not make me feel very good. It's a real pain in the ass. This time, it happened coming out of a paused show. It completely froze when trying to play, then went black when I changed channels. Very annoying.


Yeesh!

SO FAR (touches wood, rubs rabbit's foot) it hasn't happened again for me.

Couldn't really tell why my HR20 did this last night as we only noticed it when we turned the TV on.


----------



## MKrehelII (Feb 12, 2006)

This new incredibly bright GUI is a joke and lights my whole house up when I hit a button, I need sunglasses to use the receiver menus now.. It looks really cheap and they need to give an option (at least one..) for colors like most cheap VCRs do in this modern day or even the first RCA receiver had.

I sure hope they get the message before I have to trash this receiver, this is UGLY as sin and the old colors were pretty nice this is not growing on me I just hate it more and more the more I try to use it..

Who (besides DTV) is stupid enough to put non bold small font dark text on a bright white background and expect people to read it, I mean come on people. I think it's about to put me into epeleptic shock.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

MKrehelII said:


> This new incredibly bright GUI is a joke and lights my whole house up when I hit a button, I need sunglasses to use the receiver menus now.. It looks really cheap and they need to give an option (at least one..) for colors like most cheap VCRs do in this modern day or even the first RCA receiver had.
> 
> I sure hope they get the message before I have to trash this receiver, this is UGLY as sin and the old colors were pretty nice this is not growing on me I just hate it more and more the more I try to use it..
> 
> Who (besides DTV) is stupid enough to put non bold small font dark text on a bright white background and expect people to read it, I mean come on people. I think it's about to put me into epeleptic shock.


Get use to it. ITs here to stay I like it cleaner looking and better to read


----------



## MKrehelII (Feb 12, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> Get use to it. ITs here to stay I like it cleaner looking and better to read


I won't "Get used to it" and you have no idea whatsoever if it's here to stay..

I'll trash this receiver if that's the case, and I doubt that's the case multiple color schemes are very common because some people like colors that aren't ugly.. They can't be stupid enough to leave this the only branded scheme and you have VERY different taste.


----------



## 9aces9 (Dec 30, 2006)

Is there a way to turn off the bright blue circle on the receiver since the update. I've tried both the remote and pushing the center button and side buttons on the receiver. Way too bright for me. Mike


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

9aces9 said:


> Is there a way to turn off the bright blue circle on the receiver since the update. I've tried both the remote and pushing the center button and side buttons on the receiver. Way too bright for me. Mike


Press the left and right button on the front of the unit together. Every time you press them it dims a little more. 4 times they go out.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I got the black screen on every channel again. This does not make me feel very good. It's a real pain in the ass. This time, it happened coming out of a paused show. It completely froze when trying to play, then went black when I changed channels. Very annoying.


Another experiencing black screen.

It was recording NOVA today, then I put receiver into standby while watching another device. When I turned it "on", PBS channel showed black screen. All other channels were black. Playback of recorded shows also black. A restart "fixed" it.

So, now, in addition to not correcting the Crop stretch bug, I have a new one. Nothing personal, but - DTV: was there anything in your IV&V test cases besides the GUI mods?


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

With the previous release, I could highlight the channel on the guide, hit select and scroll through all the programs on that channel for the next 2 weeks. With this new release this does not seem to work. You can still do it, but it takes a few menu clicks to get there.


----------



## Bob_T (Nov 28, 2006)

Strill having the same OTA problem with local 8-1/13-1 channels. The signal meter reads lower now on tuner 2 for both channels than before, and still no dignsl acquired on tuner 1 for either channel


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

MKrehelII said:


> I won't "Get used to it" and you have no idea whatsoever if it's here to stay..
> 
> I'll trash this receiver if that's the case, and I doubt that's the case multiple color schemes are very common because some people like colors that aren't ugly.. They can't be stupid enough to leave this the only branded scheme and you have VERY different taste.


If they make it too adjustable someone will put black text on a black background and say "it's broke." But I don't see why they can't have 3 or 4 schemes.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Press the left and right button on the front of the unit together. Every time you press them it dims a little more. 4 times they go out.


Now, if I could dim the other two.....


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Now, if I could dim the other two.....


I ended up putting a thin self-adhesive rubber cushion over 98% of the YELLOW record light. Just left enough that I could tell when it was indicating. (think f/64 aperture)


----------



## AlexH (Feb 9, 2007)

For some reason every upgrade, including this one, leaves my HR20 in a state where it's completely unresponsive to either remote or front panel input. I had to RBR it to get it to respond.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Deleted & reposted


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Pretty much agree with everything you stated, as you likely are familiar when a machine's software, both UI & functionality, has been well-engineered. The HR20 clearly has not.

Like you, what is troubly disconcerting, is the time & effort this team of software engineers with questionable credentials, is continually expending on non-essential ancilliary features that have little to do a quality consumer experience . . . like recent changes to the color scheme of the UI. What is so terribly consistent in the design of this box & continual upgrades how completely clueless, & I mean "COMPLETELY CLUELESS" DirecTV & its team of software engineers are with respect to the design features of a DVR.

Excuse of another's rights to a patented feature is no longer a viable answer. Clearly, when this team of engineers is expending time to alter its UI, it conveys to the marketplace that it is not capable of improving much of the deficient features that plague the HR20, but can only attempt to substantiate their existence with BS "upgrades" like the recent UI, which really didn't need that much attention. Come, changing colors of an UI is not an "upgrade," it is a complete waste of time when there are so many other features that need remedy



SBHD said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out what could be hobbling them except a) poor design or b) engineering decisions pressured by clueless management/marketing types. I hope it's more like "b", as the graphic design choices they've just made don't make for a good resume and really affect my confidence they will actually address real problems (like the crop bug, or FOX sound sync).
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## MKrehelII (Feb 12, 2006)

squawk said:


> Pretty much agree ....


AMEN, I'm right there with you both!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Now, if I could dim the other two.....


Tape?


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Issue: 6 second back hangs up for 2-3 seconds on first push watching everything except recorded show which have already ended. FF and RR picture sticks for and you can't see where you are in the recording.

What have they done. The last release was working great but this stinks. 

Four steps backwards in my opinion.


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

MKrehelII said:


> Who (besides DTV) is stupid enough to put non bold small font dark text on a bright white background and expect people to read it, I mean come on people.


Agreed. I might find the new GUI acceptable, but the text that is non bold is definitely not readable at all. They need to fix that ASAP. It is hard to believe that got by any kind of credible review of a GUI by anyone with any knowledge of human factors in GUI's. There is just not enough contrast there between the non-bold text and the background. It is definitely an ill-advised choice to use that kind of text against that background. I would have hoped they would have put more time into making sure all text on the GUI was readable, but obviously they did not, or chose to only look carefully at the bold text and not pay any attention to the non-bold text.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've noticed since getting 0x168 late last week that I've been seeing more Audio Sync Problems. I haven't noticed this as much on live programs as much as recorded programs. I started watching something that was recorded this morning (Today show off Local HD Channel Not OTA) The audio was severely out of sync with the video. It was corrected by hitting pause then play again but it seems to reoccur when I slip through commercials or even fast forward. Of course it doesn't happen every single time but it does happen often enough that I've noticed it at least 5 times since the upgrade and I haven't watched that much TV. 

I will also mention that I also think that the White GUI is a step backwards from the last color scheme. While this upgrade may have corrected other issues which is why they went forward with is I can only hope that they revert back or keep tweaking until they get something more visually appealing. Granted something like this is completely subjective and I am only speaking for myself


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

funhouse69 said:


> I've noticed since getting 0x168 late last week that I've been seeing more Audio Sync Problems. I haven't noticed this as much on live programs as much as recorded programs. I started watching something that was recorded this morning (Today show off Local HD Channel Not OTA) The audio was severely out of sync with the video. It was corrected by hitting pause then play again but it seems to reoccur when I slip through commercials or even fast forward. Of course it doesn't happen every single time but it does happen often enough that I've noticed it at least 5 times since the upgrade and I haven't watched that much TV.


Sound on local FOX affiliate KKFX digital HDTV feed is still severely out of sync (.25 to .5 sec, at least). Been that way for a week or more. DTV knows about it, too. Unwatchable - have to use the analog feed. If it's the receiver, 0x168 obviously hasn't fixed sync issue. I also had a minor sync issue on one or more channels, which seemed to be fixed by a pause/backup/play.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've been testing this more and more since noticing this issue and I have to say that it is very, very reproducible for me. It is the worst I have EVER seen it. I can pick anything that I have recorded before or after the new upgrade and when I use any kind of trick play I get severe audio sync issues. I thought that it was bad but I didn't think it was this bad. Yes it is resolved by pause / playback but even if I use the jump back button I am out of sync again.


----------



## Score023 (Aug 22, 2006)

Lots of audio issues since the update. Today had major sound drop outs while watching the U.S. Open.


----------



## kmill14 (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't have the new upgrade I am noticing (though I had to do a soft reboot because I couldn't rewind or fast forward)

Is this supposed to be nation-wide or does not everyone get it all at once?


----------



## jimbojive (Mar 12, 2007)

my Hr20's audio has always had whats seems to me as a random audio sync problem with different channels . That are in HD, like TNTHD UHD. HDN ect..

as for the new color, Kinda Bright, hunh?
needs to be user adjustable

noticed my Hr20 will play my media music with out stopping now. with out using TVersity.....me like


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I am having a new twist on an ongoing problem. Vertical strecthing is more common than before, but I now see it very often on live TV. SD only. Was always confined to recorded TV. Very annoying to me, seemed to be better before this update.


----------



## Lundy Love (Feb 22, 2007)

My Series Link is not working

I tried to set up a series link for a program and it is only setting it to record once

This has only happened since the this last release

Anything I can do


----------



## jmhga44 (Aug 27, 2006)

hadji said:


> I got a red light(usually amber) showing on the record button while watching ESPN. I changed channels and it went out. Is this an indicator for interactive feature? Never had an issue with my unit before other than the caller id not working.


I noticed that same red light coming on mine yesterday off and on also. I don't think it affected anything and didn't notice it any today.


----------



## FredB. (Mar 6, 2007)

Lost my OTA WKYC 3-1 in Cleveland. Just got it for the first time a few weeks ago. No captions on the Satellite version of WKYC ever, had them on the OTA version. I reffered to the update as junk & was told it was in violation of there text rules on D* forum. Getting sensitive are they?

Fred Bradley


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

kmill14 said:


> I don't have the new upgrade I am noticing (though I had to do a soft reboot because I couldn't rewind or fast forward)
> 
> Is this supposed to be nation-wide or does not everyone get it all at once?


You must have a -100. The upgrade, at this point, is only for the -700. Won't be long before it is out for the -100 too.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Had the HR20 since March, with no, or very few problems. 
On download of this release, as noted in a previous post, all my recordings were wiped out as well as my record list.
With this release, I have had to reboot 5 times so far BSOD and total lockup. No response from the remote. 3 or 4 recordings lock up for a few seconds (up to 40) then start playing again. During these lockups, the remote is non functioning.

Also, guide is tearing like it used to do several releases ago.
Errol


----------



## dg28 (Feb 4, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I had exactly the same problem last night. Black screen on every channnel, only way to fix it was a menu reset.


Ditto. And this is a new problem since this release.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

For the first time since I got the box in January I'm getting caller ID entries! 

Not to be greedy but they seem to take about 3 rings rather than the 2 my phones take so if we're home I usually don't get notified because one of the kids picks it up. But if we let it go or we're not there the calls all seem to be logged.

I REALLY wish I could get more than 6 stations listed on screen at one time. On my 110" screen each line is about 5 inches high. I could easily read 12 lines. This seems like an eminently doable option to me.

-steve


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rayxxxle said:


> Had the HR20 since March, with no, or very few problems.
> On download of this release, as noted in a previous post, all my recordings were wiped out as well as my record list.
> With this release, I have had to reboot 5 times so far BSOD and total lockup. No response from the remote. 3 or 4 recordings lock up for a few seconds (up to 40) then start playing again. During these lockups, the remote is non functioning.
> 
> ...


I can't believe all the problems listed in these posts. All three of mine are working perfectly and two have ESATA HDs hooked up to them.

I like the new GUI.

The Bosox got off easy this weekend. Yanks play the best team in the NL and the Sox play the Giants. No justice. Yanks sure beat hell out of the Mets the last two games. Picked up six games in a month. We should be in first place by the middle of July. Wang is much better than Dice-K or Schilling or who else do the Sox have?

Here's a question for you: Who was the greatest Latino ballplayer?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I can't believe all the problems listed in these posts. All three of mine are working perfectly and two have ESATA HDs hooked up to them.
> 
> I like the new GUI.
> 
> ...


I assume that you've had some serious injury and that was the meds talking. You can't possibly actullay believe the Yankess will ever sniff first place this year. This is way off topic, but you are clearly smoking crack. Maybe you have been having HR20 problems, but haven't noticed due to your crack induced coma.

And by the way, the Sox have this guy:

REC 9-1 | SV 0 | ERA 3.39 | WHIP 1.08


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

my music and photos link disappeared, the first time i took the upgrade, it worked fine, now it is gone and not in the menu


----------



## mdb (May 15, 2007)

davring said:


> I am having a new twist on an ongoing problem. Vertical strecthing is more common than before, but I now see it very often on live TV. SD only. Was always confined to recorded TV. Very annoying to me, seemed to be better before this update.


Agreed- Instead of waiting a few days before showing up after an upgrade or reboot, vertical stretching started immediately - WORSE THAN BEFORE. Calls to D* say this bug isn't in their list of known bugs... With so many SD shows in LB now, the crop mode is preferred. Also, trick play is very very sticky.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I assume that you've had some serious injury and that was the meds talking. You can't possibly actullay believe the Yankess will ever sniff first place this year.


I'm a Red Sox fan and Yankee hater. BUT: The Red Sox blew a bigger lead in 1978.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

jahgreen said:


> I'm a Red Sox fan and Yankee hater. BUT: The Red Sox blew a bigger lead in 1978.


Not bigger than 14 1/2 games.

And by the way, these aren't the 1978 Yankees, or the 1978 Sox. Not gonna happen this year. This Yanklees team does not have anywhere near the heart needed to make a run like that. They just ran oiff 9 in a row and are still 8 1/2 back. The Yankees can go ahead and make October tee times.


----------



## dtalaski (May 24, 2007)

I second shmengi about the problem with the screensaver. I'm listening to a music station and every once in a while the info screen flashes through the screensaver. The problem seems to come in bunches as though the processor loads up a bit. This is annoying especially since I can see the TV screen as I work on my computer. It's just out of my line of sight so it's quite distracting and definitely fixable. I know that I could move to a different location, but on the other hand, the screensaver should just work. I'll keep an eye on this one  in upcoming CE releases.


----------



## no-blue-screen (Jan 12, 2007)

I Love The New Gui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Way To Go On This Change!


----------



## scs_dtv (Jan 1, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I can't believe all the problems listed in these posts. All three of mine are working perfectly and two have ESATA HDs hooked up to them.
> 
> I like the new GUI.


Knock on wood, I second the thought, no issues on my HR20 with an eSATA array. FF and RW are smoother, not up to Tivo standards but better than the previous version. I did notice the red light on and off during a recording. I would like to know what that's about...

The only issue I had was yesterday during the US Open receiver 2 lost the satellite signal for about 15 minutes.


----------



## JLynn73 (Feb 8, 2007)

my fiance just called... the only buttons working on the remote now are the guide, exit and volume. She said it was working when she got home.

we're also having the audio skipping problem all of the sudden.


----------



## MKrehelII (Feb 12, 2006)

JLynn73 said:


> my fiance just called... the only buttons working on the remote now are the guide, exit and volume. She said it was working when she got home.
> 
> we're also having the audio skipping problem all of the sudden.


for the buttons , have her check the mode switch at the top of the remote and slide it to SAT (far left).. That should get the buttons back.

Mike


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Audio Sync. Issue*
MPEG4 Local, FOX 32 had 2-3 second drops of audio after TRICKPLAY was used. I did a few REPLAYS to rewatch something and then hit 30SS to get back to Live TV. Once at Live TV, audio dropped every 2-3 seconds. Corrected by doing a REPLAY.


----------



## JLynn73 (Feb 8, 2007)

nope, sorry... thats not it  

actually works on the front panel, but its S U P E R slow. 

think I'll take it to the driveway and run over it a few times and see if that helps.


----------



## MKrehelII (Feb 12, 2006)

I wanted to ask anyone that agrees that this needs to be fixed by at least adding another single option for color sceme to please post in a thread I've started on the topic in DTV's forum here or at least post your own just so we can be heard and hopefully get a t least a single mellower option in the next few releases.

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10248013&returnExpertiseCode=

Thanks in advance for any help!

Mike


----------



## Jolliec (Sep 1, 2006)

Came home Sat, all recording are gone. I would say this is a pretty big bug/problem. Would have really pissed me off if it was my bedroom HR20. 
Apparantly 168 was pushed out to me Friday night.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

MKrehelII said:


> I wanted to ask anyone that agrees that this needs to be fixed by at least adding another single option for color sceme to please post in a thread I've started on the topic in DTV's forum here or at least post your own just so we can be heard and hopefully get a t least a single mellower option in the next few releases.
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10248013&returnExpertiseCode=
> 
> ...


done. Pretty much a copy of my lengthy post here, and in "white GUI" thread.


----------



## jspiewak (Sep 28, 2006)

My To Do List section is completely empty on both of my receivers. Anyone else have this issue with the new update ?


----------



## mOOn (Oct 2, 2006)

HDNET Startrek:Enterprise recorded yesterday, the audio was out of synch by a second to two. I tried several things to get it back, but finally watched another recorded program then came back to it to get the audio back in synch.


----------



## radamo (Nov 13, 2003)

So far I have two new issues... 
1. Strange garbled audio on recorded shows... Sounds like the actors occasionally gargle during their lines... I used to only come across this when I saw block video issues. 
2. If I type in a channel to change it does not change channels and I have to repress them and hit enter.

RA


----------



## sharpmibo (Mar 1, 2006)

Sometimes when watching recorded MPEG-4 programs the audio is terribly out of sync. Hitting pause waiting a couple of seconds then play and all is well. I only updated the hdmi to monoprice to sharp 45GX. Other than this glitch no other problems.


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

Required 3 "dead box" restarts since 168 loaded. Never any issues before update. Thought I had a box gone bad till I saw others with same problem in this thread. Only happens sporadically after box has been turned off with remote.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Things seem to be working great for me. I like the new interface and colors (although I agree with someone is this really worth the programming time) but is seems as if there is more empty space that something can be done with.

I do have a bug to report but it has existed before so not new to this release. At least I think it is a bug.
If I'm in the guide and say it is 6:30 and I have advanced the guide to look at the 9:00 shows. If I, using the number pad, skip a bunch of channels (going over PPV) the guide now points back to 6:30 rather than 9:00 as I was before the jump over the channels.


----------



## Railer34 (Jun 19, 2007)

Pushing the left and right arrows on the box, no longer dims the front LED blue lights (at least not on my box). Anyone else having this problem or have a resolution ?

Thanks


----------



## Chilli_Dog (Dec 26, 2005)

Railer34 said:


> Pushing the left and right arrows on the box, no longer dims the front LED blue lights (at least not on my box). Anyone else having this problem or have a resolution ?
> 
> Thanks


That's odd. Seems to be working fine here.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I still do not get CID. Checked settings and it is ON. No messages. Also, channel 7-1 does not come on, 771 searching. All other OTA channels work.


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

EARL!!! what the hell did direct tv do to my HR20??? the new release blows! 0x168 was forced to me Friday 6 -15-07 at 3 am. and we have had nothing but trouble all weekend! 
1. the menu is slower then a 386 with 1 meg or memory. it it painful to just try to use the guide function. it is basically unusable! 
2. our recording have gone to the toilet. massive audio dropouts!!! im talking minutes. we are here watching hells kitchen , and we missed the 1st 20 min. so we rewound to the beginning to watch it but we gave up because of all the audio drop out. we had to FF back to the beginning to watch the rest of it. we are PISSED! it reminded us of how bad the box was after we bought it for Christmas. and by the way ... the white menu is ugly!..
3. the remote stopped responding while rewinding live TV. we could not stop the rewinding. we tried to stop it by using the controls on the front of the box. i was able to open the menu and then some how using the remote we stopped it.


is there a way i can go back to the last national release?? we are not happy at all! it is BS that all of us have spent $700 on a marginal piece of HW. it has been over 7 months now we have had this and we are still paying for it. PLEASE SEND US WORKING SW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ZELLIS said:


> EARL!!! what the hell did direct tv do to my HR20??? the new release blows! 0x168 was forced to me Friday 6 -15-07 at 3 am. and we have had nothing but trouble all weekend!
> 1. the menu is slower then a 386 with 1 meg or memory. it it painful to just try to use the guide function. it is basically unusable!
> 2. our recording have gone to the toilet. massive audio dropouts!!! im talking minutes. we are here watching hells kitchen , and we missed the 1st 20 min. so we rewound to the beginning to watch it but we gave up because of all the audio drop out. we had to FF back to the beginning to watch the rest of it. we are PISSED! it reminded us of how bad the box was after we bought it for Christmas. and by the way ... the white menu is ugly!..
> 3. the remote stopped responding while rewinding live TV. we could not stop the rewinding. we tried to stop it by using the controls on the front of the box. i was able to open the menu and then some how using the remote we stopped it.
> ...


No, there is no way to go back to the old software version.

As for the issues you listed... all I can say is.... WOW... 
As that is nearly completely 100% opposite then my personal experience with the same software release, and no one of the several hundred members of this forum that particpated in the CE trials of this version, have anything to the magnitude that you are listing.

I have to ask the basic question... have you attempted to restart the unit?
If so... then it is possible that something has gone wrong with your harddrive (as that can happen at any time, and usually occurs on a reboot/restart since that is the most taxing time on the hard drive).

Also... why did you spend $700 on the system? no one should have paid more then $299 for it... if not lower.

If a simple restart of the unit doesn't cure it... 
Then you may want to consider a reformat of the system... if that doesn't cure it... Then you will want to contact DirecTV and discuss a replacement system.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Also, ZELLIS, with the audio drops and the picture trouble, have you checked your satellite signal strength. I know Monday night here in the Chicago area we had some pretty bad storms and have had some high winds lately. If you dish was even slightly off before it could be very off now. Check your Signals and post them here for us to review.

Sorry for your trouble but I too have had only a minor issue with audio studdering but all in all it's a _MUCH_ improved release.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

Every time I've checked my signal strength in the past few months, it's been in the high 90s on most transponders, on all five sats and both tuners.

BUT I still get constant audio dropouts accompanied by video glitches on almost half of my recordings.

What could be going on?

ALSO: Rewinding never helps - the dropouts are always in the same place, so it's a recording issue, not playback.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

I ran into a bug of some sort last night. I was watching live TV (Road Trip, on TBS I think) but had paused a few times to do other things and allow me to FF through commercials.

So I'm 10-15 minutes behind live, a commercial comes on, and I try to FF, but I can't. The attached screenshot shows what happened when I tried to FF -or- use 30-slip. It didn't FF at all, it just made the "bonk" error sound. No matter what I tried it would not FF or catch up to live.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Still not able to get the Pictures & Music menu on my HR20-100 with 0x168.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Couple of issues in follow-up to comments a few days ago. 

(1) If watching live TV & wish to REW, following this upgrade, response time for HR20 to rewind after pressing REW on remote is substantial . . . at least 5 secs. Something is not right with this function.

(2) After reading here, as well as receiving email, about the new capability of continuous playing of all episodes in folder id'd in playlist, tested feature to see which episode would play first. To my surprise & chagrin, HR20 played latest recorded episode rather than oldest. This is utterly stupid & exemplary of poor software design. 

Was wondering whether there was any setting to reverse present functionality so oldest, not newest episode plays when utilizing this "upgraded" feature? If not, can't these bozos do anything right?


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Recording to LiveTV Issue*

Was watching a program from my PlayList. Pushed GUIDE and dialed in a channel I wanted to watch. 640 CSNHD. 640 tuned but there was no picture or sound, just blank dark grey screen (I have pillars set to dark grey). I was still able to change channels so I went to the other 640 SD and still no audio or video. Went back to 640 HD and it's back to normal.

Note: The recording was from an SD channel, Comedy Central.


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> Also, ZELLIS, with the audio drops and the picture trouble, have you checked your satellite signal strength. I know Monday night here in the Chicago area we had some pretty bad storms and have had some high winds lately. If you dish was even slightly off before it could be very off now. Check your Signals and post them here for us to review.
> 
> Sorry for your trouble but I too have had only a minor issue with audio studdering but all in all it's a _MUCH_ improved release.


The problems ZELLIS is seeing with Fox is NOT a signal strength issue.

Multiple people have been experiencing problems with Fox for the past few weeks.

last night, while watching House, there were multiple massive pixellations, audio dropouts, video freezes, etc. They got progressively worse, until a test pattern (color bars) with "Fox Networks" in one corner came up.

You do not get a test pattern for local dish issues. This is a problem with the signal D* is receiving from Fox national, and it's ongoing.


----------



## akstone (Dec 27, 2006)

mcl said:


> Multiple people have been experiencing problems with Fox for the past few weeks.
> 
> last night, while watching House, there were multiple massive pixellations, audio dropouts, video freezes, etc. They got progressively worse, until a test pattern (color bars) with "Fox Networks" in one corner came up.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

jspiewak said:


> My To Do List section is completely empty on both of my receivers. Anyone else have this issue with the new update ?


Only on my HR20-100. However, it does say, "To Do List: 38 Items" when I first go to the Scheduler, but when I pick the To Do List, then it is empty.

I'm also having problems with my eSata drive. I had it connected, and I got the update this morning. I'm confused even thinking about what recordings and series links I had set up previously that I know were on the external drive, all of which seem to be gone. I tried to restart it with the drive connected to make sure that it was using the external, but after rebooting it several times with and without it connected, I keep getting the same Playlist and Series Links in the prioritizer. So it is definitely not seeing the external drive when it starts up.


----------



## dmwierz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey, when I push the 30 second advance, I just get the "boomp" sound since the latest upgrade, whereas it used to work. Reset had no impact.

And it's also gone back to its old trick off saying it recorded something only to have nothing there. You know, you go to play it and it asks you if you want to delete the recording as soon as you press "play"...

Also, get BAD green and pink pixelization whenever I fast forward any MPEG-4 station (not using the 30 sec advance, 'cuz of course, it's busted). Almost looks like an HDMI sync failure, but again, i NEVER had this problem before the latest "upgrade"

I never ASKED for this "fix", so why can't I go back?


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

I got the update on my -100 yesterday morning. Yesterday evening (around 9:15 PM Eastern), the unit spontaneously rebooted. I was recording an MPEG4 local and an MPEG2 OTA at the time. After about 15 minutes of the unit not coming up, I did an RBR. It seem to be working fine now.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

mcl said:


> The problems ZELLIS is seeing with Fox is NOT a signal strength issue.
> 
> Multiple people have been experiencing problems with Fox for the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Very true but ZELLIS did not report anything about a test pattern. ZELLIS's complaints have the appearance of a low signal quality but as you stated, could also be a Network Issue as well. I'm just saying, it doesn't take much to check the settings just to be safe.

I have not noticed any issues with FOX here lately. I didn't watch it on the night you have mentioned though so I can't compare and House was a re-peat so it wasn't recorded.


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> Very true but ZELLIS did not report anything about a test pattern. ZELLIS's complaints have the appearance of a low signal quality but as you stated, could also be a Network Issue as well. I'm just saying, it doesn't take much to check the settings just to be safe.
> 
> I have not noticed any issues with FOX here lately. I didn't watch it on the night you have mentioned though so I can't compare and House was a re-peat so it wasn't recorded.


The fun thing is that a problem with DirecTV's reception of Fox national and a problem with an individual's signal strength look identical and have identical symptoms, except that when the problem on D*'s side get bad enough, you get a test pattern, whereas the individual'd get a blank screen or a DVR error message.

Several people have brought up the Fox reception problems in this and other threads recently. It may just be the West Coast feed.

And while suggesting that ZELLIS check his signal strength might not hurt anything, it is also a wild goose chance in this case, and may well cause him unnecessary calls to customer support and an unnecessary technician visit.


----------



## ryu (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm having an OTA issue that I'm now blaming on this release. It first showed up a couple of weeks ago, not exactly sure when, but I think it right after I downloaded the CE of this release. 

At first I thought it was an alignment issues because I was having poor signal on my sat as well. I figured a storm moved the dish and antenna both. 

The dish is now aligned properly and I reviewed the OTA signals as the same time.
I get 90-100 reception on all of my OTA channels, except the 3 that are tied to my local NBC, those I get 0.

I'm not 100% certain it was caused by this release but it sure appears to be.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I assume that you've had some serious injury and that was the meds talking. You can't possibly actullay believe the Yankess will ever sniff first place this year. This is way off topic, but you are clearly smoking crack. Maybe you have been having HR20 problems, but haven't noticed due to your crack induced coma.
> 
> And by the way, the Sox have this guy:
> 
> REC 9-1 | SV 0 | ERA 3.39 | WHIP 1.08


I forgot about Beckett, sorry. Forget about Schilling too. Of course I believe the Yankees will come in first. I don't feel too good after the two losses in Colorado.

As for the drugged state of mind, that is a scurrilous statement. I have believed since 1951 that the Yanks would come in first. Been right most of the time. Enough to keep me happy.

I lived thru the 60's, 70's and 80's and partied hearty. Never did crack or heroin, but I gather from your statement that you are familiar with the effects.

You never answered my question about the greatest Latino player. Don't know?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I forgot about Beckett, sorry. Forget about Schilling too. Of course I believe the Yankees will come in first. I don't feel too good after the two losses in Colorado.
> 
> As for the drugged state of mind, that is a scurrilous statement. I have believed since 1951 that the Yanks would come in first. Been right most of the time. Enough to keep me happy.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I got so sidetracked about your Yankees coming in first comment that I lost sight of the greatest Latino player question. (I still think you are on some sort of mood altering drugs, though  ).

Good question about the greatest Latino ball player. I am going to go with Marichal.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JLynn73 said:


> my fiance just called... the only buttons working on the remote now are the guide, exit and volume. She said it was working when she got home.
> 
> we're also having the audio skipping problem all of the sudden.


You left a woman alone with an HR20? I had to forbid my wife from using the HR20s unless I was in the room. She has finally learned the basics on the remote and I still don't trust her. She's a button pusher, and button pushers who have no idea what the button means can really screw up electronic products especially one so delicate as the HR20.

When we have visitors who I know are capable of picking up a remote and trying to run equipment with no knowledge of the equipment or the remote, I lockup the critical remotes.

Remotes are man-devices, created by men for men to use. We must stand firm or lose another manly privilege. Our toys are ours and should not be touched by anyone but us. So far this month my wife has wrecked my son's computer, caused me to reset my HR20s and ESATAs several times and totaled my beautiful Cadillac (she just suffered bruises). Man-devices should not only be run only by men, but by the man the device belongs to.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> You left a woman alone with an HR20? I had to forbid my wife from using the HR20s unless I was in the room. She has finally learned the basics on the remote and I still don't trust her. She's a button pusher, and button pushers who have no idea what the button means can really screw up electronic products especially one so delicate as the HR20.
> 
> When we have visitors who I know are capable of picking up a remote and trying to run equipment with no knowledge of the equipment or the remote, I lockup the critical remotes.
> 
> Remotes are man-devices, created by men for men to use. We must stand firm or lose another manly privilege. Our toys are ours and should not be touched by anyone but us. So far this month my wife has wrecked my son's computer, caused me to reset my HR20s and ESATAs several times and totaled my beautiful Cadillac (she just suffered bruises). Man-devices should not only be run only by men, but by the man the device belongs to.


Tim Allen everybody....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Railer34 said:


> Pushing the left and right arrows on the box, no longer dims the front LED blue lights (at least not on my box). Anyone else having this problem or have a resolution ?
> 
> Thanks


Every time that has happened to me something was locked up on the DVR. Unplug it and let it sit for 30 seconds and plug it in and let it reboot. If you still can't dim the lights, I would suspect a problem of some sort and would call D* for a replacement.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, there is no way to go back to the old software version.
> 
> As for the issues you listed... all I can say is.... WOW...
> As that is nearly completely 100% opposite then my personal experience with the same software release, and no one of the several hundred members of this forum that particpated in the CE trials of this version, have anything to the magnitude that you are listing.
> ...


Operator problem? 700 dollars?


----------



## Smokeyb (Jun 21, 2007)

mcl said:


> The fun thing is that a problem with DirecTV's reception of Fox national and a problem with an individual's signal strength look identical and have identical symptoms, except that when the problem on D*'s side get bad enough, you get a test pattern, whereas the individual'd get a blank screen or a DVR error message.
> 
> Several people have brought up the Fox reception problems in this and other threads recently. It may just be the West Coast feed.
> 
> And while suggesting that ZELLIS check his signal strength might not hurt anything, it is also a wild goose chance in this case, and may well cause him unnecessary calls to customer support and an unnecessary technician visit.


Hi Guys,

I am having the same problem with Directv FOX HD (KTVU SF BAY AREA) Last night I tried to watch "So you think you can dance" and it was almost unwatchable. I have been having these problem for the past couple weeks. I even had Directv come replace the dish outside because they thought it was a problem with the LNB's. I have a good signal strength on the 113 sat that receives my HD locals. Wondering how many people have this problem? It's getting to the point where I might switch to comcast. I dont seem to have the problem on the other networks in HD via Directv.

Thanks,
Allen Avanessian
[email protected]


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

akstone said:


> mcl said:
> 
> 
> > Multiple people have been experiencing problems with Fox for the past few weeks.
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mcl said:


> The fun thing is that a problem with DirecTV's reception of Fox national and a problem with an individual's signal strength look identical and have identical symptoms, except that when the problem on D*'s side get bad enough, you get a test pattern, whereas the individual'd get a blank screen or a DVR error message.
> 
> Several people have brought up the Fox reception problems in this and other threads recently. It may just be the West Coast feed.
> 
> And while suggesting that ZELLIS check his signal strength might not hurt anything, it is also a wild goose chance in this case, and may well cause him unnecessary calls to customer support and an unnecessary technician visit.


You have technicians out there!?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Sorry, I got so sidetracked about your Yankees coming in first comment that I lost sight of the greatest Latino player question. (I still think you are on some sort of mood altering drugs, though  ).
> 
> Good question about the greatest Latino ball player. I am going to go with Marichal.


Not even close. And you call yourself a Red Sox fan? He played on your team.

I have a picture hanging in one of my family rooms that shows the best WASP, the best Italian and the best Latino ballplayers. Two are Yankees , the third a Red Sox.

C'mon, think.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Not even close. And you call yourself a Red Sox fan? He played on your team.
> 
> I have a picture hanging in one of my family rooms that shows the best WASP, the best Italian and the best Latino ballplayers. Two are Yankees , the third a Red Sox.
> 
> C'mon, think.


Hey, Marichal pitched for the Sox, albeit for 11 games at the end of his career.

Okay, back to who you think is the best. Current Sox player, or past? Are all three of those people you speak of in the same picture, or three different pictures? Okay, you must mean Pedro. What about the best WASP and Itialian?


----------



## stroh (Oct 18, 2004)

I was watching something live and decided that I was tired of the commercials so I switched to watching a recorded show. When the recorded show ended I erased it and returned to live tv only to find that the buffer reset and I could not rewind back past where the recorded show stopped playing. I'm not sure but I believe this is new with this software release (HR20-100 0x168)


----------



## ryu (Jan 11, 2007)

ryu said:
 

> I'm having an OTA issue that I'm now blaming on this release. It first showed up a couple of weeks ago, not exactly sure when, but I think it right after I downloaded the CE of this release.
> 
> At first I thought it was an alignment issues because I was having poor signal on my sat as well. I figured a storm moved the dish and antenna both.
> 
> ...


Ok, now I know it's the receiver, I plugged the OTA ANT feed right into the TV and I get all three channels, 6, 6-1, 6-2 and 6-3. I can't be the only one experiencing this.


----------



## ryu (Jan 11, 2007)

ryu said:


> Ok, now I know it's the receiver, I plugged the OTA ANT feed right into the TV and I get all three channels, 6, 6-1, 6-2 and 6-3. I can't be the only one experiencing this.


This is really bizarre, now I go back to the receiver and it all works fine. I even reran the Antenna setup before and that did nothing, but apparently a disconnected and reconnect works.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Railer34 said:


> Pushing the left and right arrows on the box, no longer dims the front LED blue lights (at least not on my box). Anyone else having this problem or have a resolution ?
> 
> Thanks


Doesn't work for me either. :eek2: I would like it not so bright thank you. :hurah:


----------



## Buddy (Aug 16, 2004)

Shrunken Head said:


> The new GUI colors are no worse than the old ones.
> Both seemed "hard on the eyes" to me.
> 
> How hard would it be for Dtv to give us the ability to choose color schemes?
> ...


HA! Don't hold your breath. I've had this thing for 6 months and the only significant improvement in that time has been to make the guide button actually take you to the guide.

Yes, this this is a PC with a pathetic programming job done on it.

Yet another Brain Dead on Arrival update with no double buffer. What a joke.


----------



## Buddy (Aug 16, 2004)

rbrome said:


> I ran into a bug of some sort last night. I was watching live TV (Road Trip, on TBS I think) but had paused a few times to do other things and allow me to FF through commercials.
> 
> So I'm 10-15 minutes behind live, a commercial comes on, and I try to FF, but I can't. The attached screenshot shows what happened when I tried to FF -or- use 30-slip. It didn't FF at all, it just made the "bonk" error sound. No matter what I tried it would not FF or catch up to live.


This happened to me once too. I switched channels and back and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## JayB (Mar 19, 2007)

rich584 said:


> You left a woman alone with an HR20?...Remotes are man-devices, created by men for men to use.


Ya know, it's times like this that I'm glad my wife (the one with 23 years of technical experience ranging from desk-side support to network administrator to Oracle administrator) doesn't read this forum...


----------



## pfahle (Jan 9, 2007)

I have two HR20-700s both have frozen coming out of pause since this update,pushed FF to recover,first problems in 3-4 months.


----------



## RussFor (Dec 21, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> I had exactly the same problem last night. Black screen on every channnel, only way to fix it was a menu reset.


Me too. This has happened about 3-4 times since the latest update. Haven't had these issues before.

I get a black screen - menus and guide work, but no sound or picture on any channel.

Reset is the only thing that brings the picture back.


----------



## stroh (Oct 18, 2004)

I noticed last night that three shows that I had deleted last week reappeared after the update. They were playable just as if they had never been deleted.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Not even close. And you call yourself a Red Sox fan? He played on your team.
> 
> I have a picture hanging in one of my family rooms that shows the best WASP, the best Italian and the best Latino ballplayers. Two are Yankees , the third a Red Sox.
> 
> C'mon, think.


When did Roberto Clemente play for the Red Sox?


----------



## wolfonthehill (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll just say that for me, knock on wood, every update I've gotten on my R15 and now on my HR20 has made the unit perform a little better. Call me one of the lucky ones, but I'm 100% satisfied with my HR 20 (except I really wish I could pick the color of the guide, info banner, etc - the white is too damn bright, but I know they're never going to make everyone happy if they have only one color scheme).

Functionally, the thing is smokin'... thanks, Earl and DTV...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Hey, Marichal pitched for the Sox, albeit for 11 games at the end of his career.
> 
> Okay, back to who you think is the best. Current Sox player, or past? Are all three of those people you speak of in the same picture, or three different pictures? Okay, you must mean Pedro. What about the best WASP and Itialian?


Didn't even know Marichal pitched for the Sox. I have always agreed with Ted Williams' opinion of pitchers: Not real baseball players.

I will end the torture. The three ballplayers in my picture are Joe D., in my opinion the greatest Italian, Mickey Mantle, the greatest WASP, and Ted Williams the greatest Latino. Ted's mother was Mexican. This is widely documented on the Internet. Easiest way to find it is Wikipedia. Just search "Ted Williams".

He kept his ethnic origins quiet because of fear of the prejudice that was rampant against blacks and Hispanics when he came into professional BB. Think of that. That is the kind of racial crap that I grew up with. For a man like TW to have to hide his mother's ethnicity is almost too much to believe. And he was a war hero. And if he had not gone into the service and missed all that time he would have broken every batting record in the books with the probable exception of Cobb's lifetime BA of .367.

Bet you would have been really shocked if I had said Yaz.

By the way, if the Yanks don't make it to the WS and the Sox do, I will be rooting for the Sox as I have always done the few times in my life that the Sox played in the WS. I suffered along with Red Sox fans when they lost to the Mets in '86.

All that said, I still believe with all my heart that we will catch you. That's just my opinion and nobody will change it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JayB said:


> Ya know, it's times like this that I'm glad my wife (the one with 23 years of technical experience ranging from desk-side support to network administrator to Oracle administrator) doesn't read this forum...


My wife has a BA in accounting and a BA in computer sciences of some sort and a Master's in that same computer science thingee. She's been at it for 26 years and has been courted by Oracle. She still can't get what the remotes do and how the HR20 functions across to her.

Face it. Some things were just made for men by men. Pro Football, Major League Baseball, see any women?

Ever figure out how much money you get to spend and how much your wife spends? I did and she was outspending me 5 to 1. We have so little left, at least let us make a concerted effort to hang onto our remotes.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jahgreen said:


> When did Roberto Clemente play for the Red Sox?


If he had he would have been the second best Latino to play for the Red Sox. Just as he was the second best Latino to ever play (my opinion, open to debate).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wolfonthehill said:


> I'll just say that for me, knock on wood, every update I've gotten on my R15 and now on my HR20 has made the unit perform a little better. Call me one of the lucky ones, but I'm 100% satisfied with my HR 20 (except I really wish I could pick the color of the guide, info banner, etc - the white is too damn bright, but I know they're never going to make everyone happy if they have only one color scheme).
> 
> Functionally, the thing is smokin'... thanks, Earl and DTV...


Me too, and I have ESATAs hooked up to two of mine.


----------



## Lefky (Jun 23, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Remotes are man-devices, created by men for men to use. We must stand firm or lose another manly privilege. Our toys are ours and should not be touched by anyone but us. Man-devices should not only be run only by men, but by the man the device belongs to.


This woman will match her HDTV setups against yours any day. All setups and programming done by a woman.

*Living Room*
Pioneer Plasma 50"
Lexicon MC-12 w/ LX-7 Amp
7 Sonus Faber Speakers
HR20 (no issues found yet with the latest update)

*Bedroom*
Toshiba Plasma 42" 
H20

*Exercise Room*
Samsung 32 " LCD connected by HDMI to the H20
Wii

But everytime my dad goes out of town, I get calls from my Mom because she cannot figure out how to turn on the TV with my Dad's universal remote. My dad has tried numerous remotes trying to find one my mom could learn. He finally gave up and told my mom to call me.

Hi Everyone, this is my first post. I have been reading this forum for a long time and decided it was time to say something.


----------



## MKrehelII (Feb 12, 2006)

wolfonthehill said:


> ... I'm 100% satisfied with my HR 20 (except I really wish I could pick the color of the guide, info banner, etc - the white is too damn bright, but I know they're never going to make everyone happy if they have only one color scheme).


I agree I'm having all my friends and customers that hate the gaudy bright new scheme write a letter to DTV. I finally have the correct address If you like it's as follows below. I really encourage anyone who would like a softer choice (at least one or two) for colors so this thing doesn't blind you in a proper viewing room with an ISF calibrated set every time you hit a button. I know we're all busy but if some of us who dislike the single forced option take a minute and write the reps I spoke to at DirecTV said there's a VERY good chance they will listen and do something as they seem to be reasonable people. She also said they have had many calls/complaints just that she knows about. 

The place to write is;

DirecTV
ATTN: Residential Customer Service
PO Box 6550
Greenwood Village Colorado
80155-6550

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Lefky said:


> Hi Everyone, this is my first post. I have been reading this forum for a long time and decided it was time to say something.


:welcome_s

A woman who knows her way around electronics! <Swoon>


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

*TrickPlay Issue*

Watching MPEG4 local Channel 9 Chicago market. Video freeze on REW and REPLAY. No audio either. Had to REW pretty far to get it to move again. Pushing PLAY would not unfreeze video until I went past a certain point where the video would begin to move again. REPLAY worked occasionally but sluggish.


----------



## asinla (Jun 23, 2007)

I was going to write the whole long sad story but I'll keep it short...this is my first post here after all. 

Basically...I am on my third HR20. First one had NO HDMI output. Just dead. The second one had HDMI output but all the HD channels had audio dropouts. The tech told me it was the tuner in the HR20. I am now on the third one which has good audio and HDMI...but now I am getting quite a bit of noise in the HD picture that I'm sure wasn't there on the first 2 boxes.  Is this possible? Or is it like digital audio...you either get it all at full quality or you get nothing. Thanks for any replies.

I really do not like the new GUI in the update. To me it looks dated and a bit cheezy.

I would love it if this was my last HR20!!

Thanks for the thread and all posts. Very informative.

asinla


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Lefky said:


> But everytime my dad goes out of town, I get calls from my Mom because she cannot figure out how to turn on the TV with my Dad's universal remote. My dad has tried numerous remotes trying to find one my mom could learn. He finally gave up and told my mom to call me.
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first post. I have been reading this forum for a long time and decided it was time to say something.


I finally printed out detailed instructions that I keep in the box with the remotes. Whenever I'm working late or if someone is dogsitting for us, the instructions come out.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

davidmg1 said:


> My installer came today, but had to reschedule because he didn't have a tall enough ladder to reach the top of my two-story roof. No biggie, I can wait a few more days.
> 
> But the question I have is the installer brought with him a HR20-*100*. He says that is all they have in their warehouse.
> 
> ...


There is no real difference in the two. It does not really matter what one you get. As of right now the -700 gets newer software first but they will probably start getting them at the same time at some point. The -100 lately has only been about a week behind getting the newer software. The -100 does have a digital coaxial connection that the -700 does not.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Lefky said:


> This woman will match her HDTV setups against yours any day. All setups and programming done by a woman.
> 
> *Living Room*
> Pioneer Plasma 50"
> ...


I was generalizing. I realize that some women will be able to hook up electronics as well or better than men, but they, like you will be an anomaly. Sorry if I offended you. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

FOX in the SF Bay Area has suggested that they've found and corrected the cause of the problems with their national feed. Seems a yard light was causing it.

They made the correction either Thursday or Friday night, and the problem seems to have disappeared.

This from one of their engineers, on a SF Bay Area HDTV mailing list I'm on.


----------



## dg28 (Feb 4, 2007)

Afraid to even say it, but since this release caller ID has worked falwlessly. Had a lot of problems in the past. Hopefully the caller id will continue to work well now.


----------



## Vinny's Kid (May 18, 2007)

I am new to the forum and was referred here by my father (hence my clever name). The forum has been a very useful tool with helping me adjust from my beloved TiVo. I received the HR20-100 about a month ago and downloaded the new UI about 10 days ago. There are a couple of issues I am having and I'd like to know if they are common occurrences:

On Thursday, I was watching 'The Office' marathon on NBC-HD. I went back to watch in the buffer (approximately 1 hour back), but the program had no audio. I was able to hear the opening music and the commercials, but no dialogue.

Also, I know you can now delete shows from the prioritizer when no episodes are scheduled, but it seems there is quite a bit of lag time after hitting the double dash. Even when I exit the prioritizer and immediately go back, the show that I deleted is still there. Then a bit later, it's gone. This has caused me to lose some shows in my prioritizer that I didn't want to delete. Perhaps in future updates, DirecTV can include an "are you sure..." prompt? 

Anyway, thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Pluvious (Jun 12, 2007)

mcl said:


> FOX in the SF Bay Area has suggested that they've found and corrected the cause of the problems with their national feed. Seems a yard light was causing it.
> 
> They made the correction either Thursday or Friday night, and the problem seems to have disappeared.
> 
> This from one of their engineers, on a SF Bay Area HDTV mailing list I'm on.


EXCELLENT NEWS!! Thanks for posting. I knew it wasn't my end! :grin:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Vinny's Kid;982521 said:


> I am new to the forum and was referred here by my father (hence my clever name). The forum has been a very useful tool with helping me adjust from my beloved TiVo. I received the HR20-100 about a month ago and downloaded the new UI about 10 days ago. There are a couple of issues I am having and I'd like to know if they are common occurrences:
> 
> On Thursday, I was watching 'The Office' marathon on NBC-HD. I went back to watch in the buffer (approximately 1 hour back), but the program had no audio. I was able to hear the opening music and the commercials, but no dialogue.
> 
> ...


You have no idea how lucky you are. 7 months ago I was ready to take a hammer to mine.


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

I've noticed when I enter the number on the remote to change the channel, it doesn't always change. Sometimes i enter the number a couple times and it finally changes the channel, or times I have to enter a four digit number with the leading zero and then it always changes the channel.

I have a HR20-100.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

crendall said:


> I've noticed when I enter the number on the remote to change the channel, it doesn't always change. Sometimes i enter the number a couple times and it finally changes the channel, or times I have to enter a four digit number with the leading zero and then it always changes the channel.
> 
> I have a HR20-100.


I sometimes have to enter a channel two or three times before it switches (HR20-700).


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

dg28 said:


> Afraid to even say it, but since this release caller ID has worked falwlessly. Had a lot of problems in the past. Hopefully the caller id will continue to work well now.


For the first time EVER, with this release my caller ID all of the sudden started working. Until now it never worked with any release. I hope this is a positive sign, I had given up hope that it would ever work.

However, now I'm getting audio dropouts for the first time ever, and they are actually the worst on SD channels like CNN (it was exhibiting severe audio dropouts today). Never had them before, so that is not such a good sign. This is while viewing a channel "live". Rewinding the buffer briefly and then playing back from that point will correct the problem, it seems. Never ever experienced this before in any release. I am using the optical digital output and never had problems with it in the past.


----------



## badlydrawnboy (Aug 30, 2006)

Lost all my settings/shows today.

Box was freezing up, and very unresponsive. Remote wasn't working, or was with super delays.

did a RBR, and when it came back up it was like a new install.
All my to do lists are gone
All the shows are gone.

I'm just glad that I'm in the summer season right now as I had most of everything watched except the riches. but boy is that annoying to lose all the shows.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

WashDCHR20 said:


> For the first time EVER, with this release my caller ID all of the sudden started working. Until now it never worked with any release. I hope this is a positive sign, I had given up hope that it would ever work.
> 
> However, now I'm getting audio dropouts for the first time ever, and they are actually the worst on SD channels like CNN (it was exhibiting severe audio dropouts today). Never had them before, so that is not such a good sign. This is while viewing a channel "live". Rewinding the buffer briefly and then playing back from that point will correct the problem, it seems. Never ever experienced this before in any release. I am using the optical digital output and never had problems with it in the past.


I've had the audio "stutter" issue since 0x15c. I'm use the same trick - hit the RW buffer once or twice, then play. Spoke with my sister (in Reno, NV), and she has same problem.

AUDIO SYNC: TNT had delayed audio (out of sync) today. Just slightly - no where near as bad as our HD Local FOX feed (KKFX), which is .25-.50 sec behind. FOX audio has been out of sync for going on TWO weeks. All DTV says is "it's a broadcaster problem, and our engineers are working on it with them"


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Vinny's Kid;982521 said:


> On Thursday, I was watching 'The Office' marathon on NBC-HD. I went back to watch in the buffer (approximately 1 hour back), but the program had no audio. I was able to hear the opening music and the commercials, but no dialogue.


That seems to be a problem with the NY affiliate, because I had the same issue.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

crendall said:


> I've noticed when I enter the number on the remote to change the channel, it doesn't always change. Sometimes i enter the number a couple times and it finally changes the channel, or times I have to enter a four digit number with the leading zero and then it always changes the channel.
> 
> I have a HR20-100.


That has been an issue for a few months. The good news is, it seems to be fixed with the latest HR20-700 CE; which means, probably when this CE goes national, you're channel changing bug will be fixed.


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey all, just got done reading this entire thread... man it sure seems like the H20's have their problems! Anyway, I was just wondering, I have the -100. Just installed Friday (1st thing I asked the installer was if it was the -100 or -700, his response was, there is a 700?) Anyway, first impressions are that it is good... the blue is a bit bright, but I do like it. At this point of only having it for one weekend I only have a couple issues. First off, I didn't say any resolutions to not finding every local channel. For example our local ABC affiliate has a feed of its main channel on 9-1, but they also just released a 9-2 for weather. However the H20 isn't getting it. Also with these upgrades (which all seem bad!) can someone tell me how they get downloaded? Is it just through the dish or is it via phone line. The reason why I ask is that I don't have a phone line. 
Thanks!
Joe


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

joebbaseball said:


> Hey all, just got done reading this entire thread... man it sure seems like the H20's have their problems! Anyway, I was just wondering, I have the -100. Just installed Friday (1st thing I asked the installer was if it was the -100 or -700, his response was, there is a 700?) Anyway, first impressions are that it is good... the blue is a bit bright, but I do like it. At this point of only having it for one weekend I only have a couple issues. First off, I didn't say any resolutions to not finding every local channel. For example our local ABC affiliate has a feed of its main channel on 9-1, but they also just released a 9-2 for weather. However the H20 isn't getting it. Also with these upgrades (which all seem bad!) can someone tell me how they get downloaded? Is it just through the dish or is it via phone line. The reason why I ask is that I don't have a phone line.
> Thanks!
> Joe


Updates download via the sat, no phone line needed. And about the updates, the HR20 has gotten much better throughout the course of updates. Each one makes the box a little better, and a little more stable, There are individual issues each time, but on a whole, each one is better than the last. Kepp 'em coming is what I say.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

My 3rd post to this thread. Newly discovered problem, I @ least have, following this upgrade. If watching channel, & enter channel number to change channel, HR20 does not frequently execute request. Find that that if I continue to point remote after pushing channel helps, but this shouldn't be an issue since rely upon RF. Perhaps this is where the problem lies.

Missing my Replay more & more.


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> Updates download via the sat, no phone line needed. And about the updates, the HR20 has gotten much better throughout the course of updates. Each one makes the box a little better, and a little more stable, There are individual issues each time, but on a whole, each one is better than the last. Kepp 'em coming is what I say.


Thanks for the response... thats great to know. I'm assuming that when I took it out of the box and turned it on, it automatically forced the newest downloads?
Joe


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

squawk said:


> My 3rd post to this thread. Newly discovered problem, I @ least have, following this upgrade. If watching channel, & enter channel number to change channel, HR20 does not frequently execute request. Find that that if I continue to point remote after pushing channel helps, but this shouldn't be an issue since rely upon RF. Perhaps this is where the problem lies.
> 
> Missing my Replay more & more.


Please see post 3 before yours.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

I have found one glitch since the latest update. In 720 crop mode, sometimes the picture is vertically stretched, distorting the picture, making people on the screen look very thin, and tall. Sometimes the picture jumps quickly in and out of this distortion. It seems using the slip, the info banners, and opening menus can trigger it as well.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

man_rob said:


> I have found one glitch since the latest update. In 720 crop mode, sometimes the picture is vertically stretched, distorting the picture, making people on the screen look very thin, and tall. Sometimes the picture jumps quickly in and out of this distortion. It seems using the slip, the info banners, and opening menus can trigger it as well.


You're not alone....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90422


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

man_rob said:


> I have found one glitch since the latest update. In 720 crop mode, sometimes the picture is vertically stretched, distorting the picture, making people on the screen look very thin, and tall. Sometimes the picture jumps quickly in and out of this distortion. It seems using the slip, the info banners, and opening menus can trigger it as well.


Yes - it's been there since 0x15c. Usually give up and use TV's zoom, but it's not as friendly, as it also zooms the DTV menus.

Not to sound like a broken record (or a scratched CD?), but I will anyway: IMHO it's apparent by the amount of effort put into releasing the new "GUI", there was very little troubleshooting time available for "features" like the crop-stretch bug.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

SBHD said:


> Yes - it's been there since 0x15c. Usually give up and use TV's zoom, but it's not as friendly, as it also zooms the DTV menus.
> 
> Not to sound like a broken record (or a scratched CD?), but I will anyway: IMHO it's apparent by the amount of effort put into releasing the new "GUI", there was very little troubleshooting time available for "features" like the crop-stretch bug.


I only have had the DVR 2 weeks, but D* just pushed the latest update to 0x168 a couple of days ago. I hadn't had the problem before the update.

Yes it is very annoying. I was hoping that they'd set it to crop just a bit less, as in the crop mode, it clips the top and bottom of 16x9 letter boxed programs. Now I just hope they fix this bug.


----------



## giden (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry if it's been asked: w/ 0x168 can we now play video thru the HR20 boxes? my vids show up on the list now (never did before) but there's an "X" at the beginning of the title. music and pics are fine.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Please see post 3 before yours.


Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I have the HR20-700, but this problem did not manifest itself until following the last upgrade. So, for me this is a new problem. It's a bit annoying.

Just wondering when they will ever get things right. It's not promising that with every "upgrade" new problems, that did not exist before, surface. Not only not a good thing, but also does not inspire confidence that they really know what they're doing. JMO.

QUESTION: Is there a button to push that's the equivalent of "Return to Live?"


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

squawk said:


> QUESTION: Is there a button to push that's the equivalent of "Return to Live?"


From where? Exit will take you back to live from many places.


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

Love the update all the way around. Looks great, love the new smooth fast-forward, LOVE finally being able to get to the real guide with only one push of the button.
A++.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Tonight I had to do a RBR. The box became completely unresponsive, even to having the power button pressed on the unit itself. I could not bring up menus, the guide, etc. After the reset, to started working again.


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, there is no way to go back to the old software version.
> 
> As for the issues you listed... all I can say is.... WOW...
> As that is nearly completely 100% opposite then my personal experience with the same software release, and no one of the several hundred members of this forum that particpated in the CE trials of this version, have anything to the magnitude that you are listing.
> ...


 OK guys.... sorry i have not replied since my original post, I've been busy. and to satisfy the peanut gallery, i did not pay $700 for my DVR, i only paid 300+tax. it was a typo-o on my part, it was a long time ago when i bought it. so anyways, i was still having the problems all week until tonight when i had some time to work on it. 
Some have asked for my sat sig levels, so here they are

as of 6-22-07
91 88 88 0 86 96 82 95 
86 89 86 0 85 96 81 96
75 100 76 28 82 95 80 95
74 100 73 88 85 93 81 96

today---10:00pm cst
88 86 87 0 83 86 81 95
82 86 85 0 82 96 78 95
69 100 72 33 80 95 79 95
71 100 71 89 80 94 77 96

i have no clue what transponder group gives me what channels.

so back to my original rant... i was P.O about the turtle pace of the menu and guide. it was totally unusable. after digging in the forums, i found a post by earl that had a link to DTV that had info on how to make the menu faster. //menu/help&settings/setup/HDTV/display/preferences/scrolling effects/OFF. If this parameter is turned on, the menu is beyond slow. if it is off it works ok. problem 1 fixed.
2nd problem ( massive audio dropouts/image dropping frames/freezing frames when you rewind or record live TV.) was found to be only on HD channels. 2,5,7,9,32, all the 70's (local ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, AND YOU HD package channels). this was tested and confirmed. non HD channels had no issue. my HDD is also 65% full (just an FYI). after knowing this, there was one simple thing we did not try, A RBR. we had not had to use that for +4months because the box was running so good. so i did the RBR, waited 10 min for it to "Almost ready now" and then tried recording and rewinding live TV. for the last hour i have had no issues. the box may have freaked out like i did when it was reprogrammed. so all seems to be ok now. it just looks like by HR20 did not like the national update i got. THANK YOU EARL on your offer in your PM. luckily it seems to be ok now. and thank you all for your brainstorming on this 1 in a million problem that we have. 8)


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

I apologize if I did not make myself clear. "Return to live" is a feature that allows the user to jump to "live" when "replaying" a presently-tuned broadcast.

In other words, using the REWIND feature of the HR20, let's say you go back one hour of what you've been watching, or had tuned in. After about 5 minutes, you wanna go back to "live." Is there a single button to click upon which you can to do this? Hitting EXIT will NOT work.

I am only aware of two ways to "return to live": (i) hit FF until display from DVR displays a real time feed, or (ii) tune to another channel, then jump back so that the you were channel

I am not talking about jumping from a recorded program to a currently broadcasted one. I am talking about jumping from a currently broacasted program when "re-viewing" its history stored in the DVR's cache, to what is presently being rec'd by the DVR real time.

Does the foregoing help you better understand my question?



hilmar2k said:


> From where? Exit will take you back to live from many places.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

squawk said:


> I apologize if I did not make myself clear. "Return to live" is a feature that allows the user to jump to "live" when "replaying" a presently-tuned broadcast.
> 
> In other words, using the REWIND feature of the HR20, let's say you go back one hour of what you've been watching, or had tuned in. After about 5 minutes, you wanna go back to "live." Is there a single button to click upon which you can to do this? Hitting EXIT will NOT work.
> 
> ...


From the Undocumented HR20 Tips & Tricks:

*END - Press and hold ►| for 3 seconds to jump to end of program (or next bookmark if set)*

......which can be found here.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> From the Undocumented HR20 Tips & Tricks:
> 
> *END - Press and hold ►| for 3 seconds to jump to end of program (or next bookmark if set)*
> 
> ......which can be found here.


Presume the square of above was originally entered as an arrow ">", because holding the skip button or " =>]" is what works. Thanks for your help.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

squawk said:


> Presume the square of above was originally entered as an arrow ">", because holding the skip button or " =>]" is what works. Thanks for your help.


What square?


----------



## chakaw (Sep 13, 2006)

*Problem:*
Had HR20-700 since last year with no issues. If froze while trying to boot up on the "Checking Sat Signal ... Step 1 of 2" screen. Spoke to techies, sent me a new box.

Received new box, hooked up worked fine. Last night after receiving the new software, same exact thing.

*Questions:*

Could there be an issue with my dish or reception? Prior to this happening I started to receive some pixelation or drop outs on my Philly locals from time to time during strong cloud cover or really windy days.

Just wondering if this happened to anyone and how was it resolved?

*Note:* New box is an HR20-100. Even tried reformatting and that did not work.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> What square?


END - Press and hold ►| for 3 seconds to jump to end of program (or next bookmark if set)

The symbol immediately following the word "hold." Dunno about you, but my browser shows that symbol to be a square, not an arrow. So when I first read your comment, I interpreted the square to be the STOP button. That doesn't work. I went through the undocumented tips ver 3.1 to learn that the "FOWARD SKIP" is the button to push & hold for 3 sec to "return to live."

Thanks again.


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

squawk said:


> END - Press and hold ►| for 3 seconds to jump to end of program (or next bookmark if set)
> 
> The symbol immediately following the word "hold." Dunno about you, but my browser shows that symbol to be a square, not an arrow. So when I first read your comment, I interpreted the square to be the STOP button. That doesn't work. I went through the undocumented tips ver 3.1 to learn that the "FOWARD SKIP" is the button to push & hold for 3 sec to "return to live."
> 
> Thanks again.


look like a arrow to me.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

squawk said:


> END - Press and hold ►| for 3 seconds to jump to end of program (or next bookmark if set)
> 
> The symbol immediately following the word "hold." Dunno about you, but my browser shows that symbol to be a square, not an arrow. So when I first read your comment, I interpreted the square to be the STOP button. That doesn't work. I went through the undocumented tips ver 3.1 to learn that the "FOWARD SKIP" is the button to push & hold for 3 sec to "return to live."
> 
> Thanks again.


What browser are you using?


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Last night the active channel locked up stating "Loading". It was like that for 10 minutes. I did a reset from the menu and the receiver booted back up to the active channel and it was doing the same thing. This morning however the active channel was working ok. I do not know if it is an issue with the receiver or the channel itself. FYI.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

chakaw said:


> *Problem:*
> Had HR20-700 since last year with no issues. If froze while trying to boot up on the "Checking Sat Signal ... Step 1 of 2" screen. Spoke to techies, sent me a new box.
> 
> Received new box, hooked up worked fine. Last night after receiving the new software, same exact thing.
> ...


Do you have a network cable plugged in to your unit? If so disconnect that and try rebooting again.


----------



## chakaw (Sep 13, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Do you have a network cable plugged in to your unit? If so disconnect that and try rebooting again.


That did it. Thanks a million. I should have asked before sending back my old receiver and losing a few recordings.

So what's the deal exactly? Can i plug the cable back in now? Do I always need to have it unplugged when rebooting?

Since the Tech is coming, i'm still gonna have him double check my dish alignment.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> What browser are you using?


IE 6.0.29. Refuse to "upgrade" to IE 7.0.

This discussion is now OT, so let's complete it w/this last post. Thanks, & thanks for your help in me finding the "return to live" button.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

In general the 0x168 release seems to be ok.

I received it on 20-June.

Background:
I do not have Sat In 2 connected (did not want to rip the siding off 1/2 the house to run another RG6 - especially with the SWM coming out sometime this year).

One maddening problem that did not occur with the prior release:
Now, on random channels, the receiver "thinks" it should use Sat In 2 (which is not connected!!). It tunes to the next nearest channel that it can find - then runs through the scroll bar with the "trying to acquire..." and ends up with a 771 call CS message. Eventually you can flip around, either channel surfing or entering a bunch of other channel codes, and it will tune the desired channel. Flippin' PITA !!


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

just got a replacement HR20. DTV sent me a refurbish or recondition unit. i think it manufactured in March of this year. after hooking it and update the firmware. i got 0x174.

a few of the partial recordings are not showing up on the list, but does show on the recording History list. i manually recorded these just to test the recording. i do have OTA hooked up.

i thought this bug was already fixed quite a while back.

does anybody know how to fix this?

---------------------------

wrong thread. i put this in the "HR20-700: CE07173 - 0x0174 Issues" thread.


----------



## axmode (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello first time poster in here, but I have been an AVS member for a while  

The problem started earlier on Saturday night. I have my Samsung LCDTV (2007 model LN-T4661), my HR20-700 and my Samsung BluRay player all connected to a Belkin line conditioner. 

In the past two hours, the whole power automatically and suddenly turns off for a moment (akin to a power out symptom) and then the whole thing power back on. In the process the HR20 reboots, so it takes a good few minutes whilst it looks and tries for SW updates. 

The question is this: 

Is there a software upgrade going on at the DTV end which is unable to complete? (the current SW shows something like 0x168 as of 6/14 2:47a). Could it be that the HR20 is getting too hot and hence it shorts the line power conditioner? (does not feel any hotter than usual). The HR20 has been on continuously for about 5 hours at most. 

Of course there could be other culprits here too, such as: The TV, the BD player or the Belkin line conditioner, but I am trying to eliminate the innocent components one system at a time  

The last time which this anomaly happened was only about 2 1/2 weeks ago and it was just one single occurrence (I think that it happened when the HR20-700 upgraded to the 0x168 SW). 

TIA for any help and input. 


P.S. The date/time of the occurrences were 6/30/07-22:30 PDT. Also, the components are all in an open entertainment center and not a closed cabinet. There is no components atop or underneath the HR20. It has a pretty good clearance for airflow.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Every time I try to do a Category Search from the menu for HD programs, I'm able to get about 24 hours in advance and the list resets back to the beginning... a little frustrating. That's how I find the good HD stuff to record.


----------



## Geekzilla (Jun 10, 2007)

I just noticed what I believe is a glitch. For the record, I downloaded during the first window of the latest -100 CE release. Go into search, then select a title. It then displays a listing of that program. When you page down to the bottom of the list, the highlighting looses track of what is selected... Hopefully these pics will help explain... It's by no means an issue for me, just a bug I noticed.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

Tom/Earl - please check out the thread titled "audio dropouts on HD channels". I am starting to wonder if this is a creeping issue with 0x168.


----------



## dg28 (Feb 4, 2007)

UPDATE - CID still working properly. This release seems to have finally fixed my CID problems.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

dg28 said:


> UPDATE - CID still working properly. This release seems to have finally fixed my CID problems.


And my CID has been working perfectly since the beginning of the HR20, but now I notice some do not display.

I actually had to go re-enable CID with this release (it may have ben 174 that required it too). It seems 800 numbers are the culprit that do not display.

ATT Line with 6mbps DSL split at the NID.


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

2 new HR20's lock up while booting

Greetings

on Saturday, I had an upgrade: slimline dish, several H20's and 2 new HR20's: everything worked

this morning I had to neaten some cables and unplugged both HR20's: now when I repower them, they load data to 25% and lock up

I know there is a delay at 25% but these DVR's are locking up: not responding, at 25%: even after 30 minutes

I was able to get one to boot by hitting menu while it was downloading at 20% and going to the signal strength menu (all readings are good) but the other one freezes during this process

I am pulling my hair out: H20's work fine

ideas?

edit: 0x168 firmware: network cables were originally installed: now removed and got both HR20's to work but afraid to reboot for fear of more trouble

can anyone confirm removing the network cable is the fix?

I apologize if this was already answered: any help much appreciated


----------



## sportrac (Aug 25, 2006)

My wife and I have heard a faint beeping sound the last few weeks and we finally found out yesterday that it is coming from the DVR. Anyone know why this happens or what it is suppose to indicate? It happens when it’s on or off. I hadn't notice it before the update.

Thanks


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

I cam back after reocrding Channel 4 (tennnis) on Thursday. I turned the rest of my system on (Direct TV is always on). Sound but no picture.

I confirmed TV was owrking by using a different HDMI inout. I switched back. Meu worked I ran setup. The system then froze. (Still no TV pictures-only the frozen setup screen.

I did an RBR.
All is now working.

This is an HR20-100.


----------



## romulox (Jun 22, 2007)

sharpmibo said:


> Sometimes when watching recorded MPEG-4 programs the audio is terribly out of sync. Hitting pause waiting a couple of seconds then play and all is well. I only updated the hdmi to monoprice to sharp 45GX. Other than this glitch no other problems.


Just wanted to add my experience for anyone searching about this particular audio sync issue. 
I have the same issue concerning bad audio sync (about 5 secs) after any form of trick play and fixing it by hitting pause for about 3 secs. My observations so far for me (others may differ)

- Menu reset fixes the audio sync issue for the recordings (but I don't know for how long since I just did it the other day)
- putting HR20 in standby did not fix the issue.
- so far the problem is only with recordings, in My Playlist, from local HD channels.
- my only source of locals is from the satellite.
- no other hd channel recording outside of the locals have shown this problem.
- watching a local HD channel live and doing trick plays does not reproduce the issue.
- I'm using optical out
- hdmi to tv (speaker off)

other than that.... no problems! Love the HR20


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Geekzilla said:


> I just noticed what I believe is a glitch. For the record, I downloaded during the first window of the latest -100 CE release. Go into search, then select a title. It then displays a listing of that program. When you page down to the bottom of the list, the highlighting looses track of what is selected... Hopefully these pics will help explain... It's by no means an issue for me, just a bug I noticed.


First off :welcome_s to the Forum.

What you found is definitely an issue in 0x168 but was resolved in later CE releases of the -700. The next national release or your next -100 release will more than likely fix this issue.

Nice pick-up.

Vinny


----------



## nd06irish (Dec 9, 2006)

I had to reset from the menu last night (approx. 8:30 PM ET). The HR20-700 could not find two of my ota stations. After the reset, all worked fine.

I woke up this morning and the remote and the buttons on the HR20-700 were unresponsive. I am going to have to do a rbr this morning.

I am assuming I am still running 0x168.


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

OK first, this is something I've been seeing across several versions, at least the last two public ones including 0x168. 

Since I got my OTA antenna just after the first 02468 OTA download went semi-public, I started trying to schedule recordings of all of the CSI/CSINY/CSIMiami episodes for my wife. Since I'm not totally confident of our antenna situation right now, and also because I have no conflicts at the time and plenty of space, I have attempted to schedule the unit to record both the OTA and the MPEG4 satellite programs.

I can schedule either one individually, but if I schedule both - no matter which one I schedule first, the satellite program is the only one that will get recorded. If I look in the scheduler when I set up the OTA recording, the scheduler shows 1 or 2 episodes to be recorded, and they show up in the To Do List.

As soon as I schedule the satellite one, the OTA immediately goes to "None Scheduled". All the OTA recordings fall off of the To Do List.


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

Recorded Madison and watched it last night. Prior to the start of the movie, turned on the captioning. After a couple of minutes, had to turn captioning off, as the captions were all gibberish and can't decipher anything. Funny, I've used captioning for sometime and this is the first time it is acting like this. And on LIVE, the captioning is ok.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

The top of the guide on my parent's HR20-100 is black with 0x168. The menus and info appear correctly. But the font for the word "Guide" and the white and blue DTV logo are black, along with the description of the show. I've tried pushing down the software again 0-2-4-6-8 and rebooting. I've also tried resetting the preferences. There is also a showthread to this problem I created. But, I thought I should put it here as well.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91659


----------



## Jimmmmbo! (May 30, 2007)

Don't know if this has been posted here yet, but I'll just make the reference.

If you have separate coax inputs, and on reboot tuner 2 doesn't see a signal (say, due to rain fade during a storm where there was a power glitch), tuner 2 will not get used at all until another reboot, assuming that the signal has returned at that time.

Speculation is that the unit is checking the signals automatically and configuring the system on bootup. The worst problem is not knowing it until it's too late (trying to record two sat programs at once and fails), or on a new install is causing units to be considered bad when they really aren't (supposedly).

More discussion here.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

chakaw said:


> That did it. Thanks a million. I should have asked before sending back my old receiver and losing a few recordings.
> 
> So what's the deal exactly? Can i plug the cable back in now? Do I always need to have it unplugged when rebooting?
> 
> Since the Tech is coming, i'm still gonna have him double check my dish alignment.


I went through the same "school of hard knocks" with respect to the network connection. I seem to recall sending two HR20-700s back before disconnecting my ethernet connection.

There were times that, when I had both tuners scheduled to record concurrently, the second show did not record. It was always the one that started later (usually by one minute).

Naturally, it would be nice to use this port. Is there any time frame as to when this will be active?

thanks


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

I had a couple HR20-100's installed yesterday (already upgraded to 168 firmware). Neither will receive OTA Cleveland 3-1 (digital channel 2). They do receive the higher digital OTA channels. My HD Tivo, Sony SXRD tuner, and a couple earlier versions of HD STB's all received 3-1. 

I read where the new software corrected an earlier problem with receiving low VHF OTA channels. Is it possible that only the "700's" and not the "100's" had the problem corrected?

Do any other users of the HR20-100 have problems receiving low VHF OTA channels?

Thanks for the input.

----------------------------
Subsequent to the above, called D* tech. Worked with them and program managers and after "reset everything" failed to resolve the issue; they said we had a previously undefined software issue. They will call me back with a projected "fix" date or request for more info.


----------



## superunlikely (Oct 20, 2006)

Had to RBR yesterday.

Came into the room and hit the power button on the remote. While the ring on the face of the HR20 was still spiraling I hit Guide. The ring went out and then pulsed three to five times and then went solid. My TV finally booted and I was presented with the guide as I expected. Then I tried to use it...

Only the Guide, Menu, Exit and Power buttons on the remote and front face worked. CH+/-, all the numbers, the select button and the arrow keys did not work. The buttons on the front panel did not work except for the applicable buttons mentioned above. 

When I would power off and then on again I would see the same pulse after the spiraling but before the solid ring. Maybe that part is normal but I don't remember it being there.

Couldn't think of a way to reset without the use of the arrow keys, so I did a RBR.

Everything came back after the RBR.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Is this the best place to report a suspected bug to DirecTV?

If not, please direct me to the proper location.

I just self installed a HR20-700S yesterday. It had software 0x12a, it was automatically upgraded to 0x168 overnight.

I'm in the Wichita/Hutchinson, Kansas DMA.

I can no longer get 3-1 KSNW (UHF Channel 45) via OTA on the HR20. I can see 3-1 on the HDTV if I move the RF cable from the OTA input and plug it directly into the TV. But, the point is I can't record NBC in high-def.

...and yes I've been through the antenna setup several times. I'm not a noob.  

I was getting 3-1 before the software update.

I still see 3-1 KSNW on my HR10-250, and its companion HDTV as well. I have that RF line split into both the D* TiVo and the TV. I plan to do that with the HR-20, too.

Another weird thing. There is no 3-2 KSNW (there is a 12-2 KWCH, UHF 19, that I see on every box and HDTV), yet it shows up as a potential channel in the setup (on my HR10-250, too).

Now get this, I added 3-2 for giggles. When I go to the signal meter I get no signal for 3-1. But, I get 70% for 3-2!

OK...so when I tune to 3-2. Nothing! Just the searching for signal (771) info box.

To complete the confusion, if I tune to 3-2 on the H10-250 I see 3-1. That's right the same channel is in 3-1 and 3-2 on that box. Weird, huh.

I have verified with two HDTVs that there is only a 3-1 and no 3-2 currently broadcast. Again, I can get 12-2 on both D* boxes, both HDTVs. So, I can (know how to) receive sub-channels.

Thanks!


----------



## Farm Boy (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a new HR20. When I click on pause the banner at the bottom stays on for a full minute,  but when I click on play the banner only stays on about three seconds. Is there any way to shorten or get rid of the banner while in pause. I use pause to scroll backward or forward as in instant replay and the banner blocks off the bottom of the screen. Thanks for any help.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Is this the best place to report a suspected bug to DirecTV?
> 
> If not, please direct me to the proper location.
> 
> ...


OK here is what I had to do...
[1] go throught the OTA setup and choose all the channels.. follow all the steps, exit the setup as if finished correctly.. 
[2] then do the full OTA setup and then delete all the channels.. exit the setup
[3] goto setup step one and follow all steps.. again...
[4] goto OTA setup and delete non-Wichita Market channels.. exit the setup and everything should now be working...

This is what most DirecTV users are calling is a SINGLE CHANNEL BUG.. where the channel mapping does not like to map channels with a single digit digital channel correctly. {aka: 2-1 through 9-x}

Now about the 3-2 I have been told that KSNW has been 'testing' a sub channel so that is why it is getting mapped, while there may not be any true programing.

--David


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

David Carmichael said:


> OK here is what I had to do...
> [1] go throught the OTA setup and choose all the channels.. follow all the steps, exit the setup as if finished correctly..


Thanks!

It worked. Very nice. I'm getting 3-1...and nothing on 3-2 (searching for signal).

I'll keep checking on 3-2 via my TVs...I've yet to see anything there.

On the HR10-250 3-2 is a duplicate of 3-1.

Thanks again.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

David Carmichael said:


> OK here is what I had to do...
> [1] go throught the OTA setup and choose all the channels.. follow all the steps, exit the setup as if finished correctly..
> [2] then do the full OTA setup and then delete all the channels.. exit the setup
> [3] goto setup step one and follow all steps.. again...
> ...


Assuming the above is not a joke, are the 2nd and 3rd "setups" done as "initials" or after a "reset"?

I can't get 3-1 (digital 2 in Cleveland) on my HR20-100; but can get it on my TV and HD Tivo, etc. HR2=100 gets all the other OTA digitals without a problem.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Richard L Bray said:


> Assuming the above is not a joke, are the 2nd and 3rd "setups" done as "initials" or after a "reset"?


It worked for me. No joke.

I now get 3-1 KSNW.

The first was done via initial setup, the rest under edit.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> It worked for me. No joke.
> 
> I now get 3-1 KSNW.
> 
> The first was done via initial setup, the rest under edit.


Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, it didn't work for my problem.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

David Carmichael said:


> Now about the 3-2 I have been told that KSNW has been 'testing' a sub channel so that is why it is getting mapped, while there may not be any true programing.


I called the Chief Engineer at KSNW today and told him the issue with D*.

He confirmed that there is no 3-2, and there has been no testing, so far.

He told me that he would call D* and see what the deal is. Sounds like a TMS issue. I told him I would go through the initial antenna setup again in a week, or so and see if 3-2 has been removed, and let him know.

Maybe this will help the KSNW 3-1 tuning issue, too.


----------



## cineplex1 (Jul 11, 2007)

What is the difference between the HR20-100 and the HR20-700?

Thank you.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

cineplex1 said:


> What is the difference between the HR20-100 and the HR20-700?
> 
> Thank you.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

The -100 has a digital coaxial connection and a 2nd ethernet connection that will probably never be use. The -700 has a internal RF antenna and the -100 has a external RF antenna. That is about it.


----------



## cineplex1 (Jul 11, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk
> 
> The -100 has a digital coaxial connection and a 2nd ethernet connection that will probably never be use. The -700 has a internal RF antenna and the -100 has a external RF antenna. That is about it.


Thank you. The reason I ask is that a tech was at my home this morning and replaced my -700 with a -100. Am I losing features? He was helpful, but I am not totally satisfied with his answers.

To me a lower rev number means less features.

Also what are the advantages of networking this unit with the PC and or internet?

I have had the -700 since September 06 and have never explored this option.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

cineplex1 said:


> Thank you. The reason I ask is that a tech was at my home this morning and replaced my -700 with a -100. Am I losing features? He was helpful, but I am not totally satisfied with his answers.
> 
> To me a lower rev number means less features.
> 
> ...


The different version numbers are because they are made by different manufactures.

As far as connecting it to a network. With it network and link to a PC you can stream music and photo's from your PC to your TV. Some time down the road you will be able to do the same thing with video. Also if you have more then one HR20 at some point you will be able to do MRV (multi-room-viewing). So if you have something recorded on one unit you will be able to view it on another. The MRV and streaming video's there is not set date yet.

If you have it connected to the internet you will be able to receive VOD (video on demand) that will be releasing soon. The majority of VOD will need to be downloaded with a broadband internet connection. DIRECTV will push the most highly watched programs with the SAT's.


----------



## cineplex1 (Jul 11, 2007)

I had a new unit installed today as a remedy for the Dolby drop-out. That issue seemed to be self healing over the last week, but I hoped to get a black unit. 

Tech never heard of one in black. I think they are advertising them on the DTV site.

The tech's forced download gave me version 0x17e. I this the newest usurping 0x168? If so any thoughts on its behavior?

Already did one RBR to unfreeze unresponsive remotes.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

cineplex1 said:


> I had a new unit installed today as a remedy for the Dolby drop-out. That issue seemed to be self healing over the last week, but I hoped to get a black unit.
> 
> Tech never heard of one in black. I think they are advertising them on the DTV site.
> 
> The tech's forced download gave me version 0x17e. I this the newest usurping 0x168? If so any thoughts on its behavior?


0x17e is the newest software.

DIRECTV only had a limited supply of the black units made and then they decided to stop having them made. Your only chance of getting one is if someone is selling one on ebay. But you have to watch getting them since they are leased units you may have a problem getting it activated.


----------



## cineplex1 (Jul 11, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> 0x17e is the newest software.
> 
> DIRECTV only had a limited supply of the black units made and then they decided to stop having them made. Your only chance of getting one is if someone is selling one on ebay. But you have to watch getting them since they are leased units you may have a problem getting it activated.


I guess it's time to change the name of this thread and or start a new one.

Say, oh how I love hate 0x17e....

Now to rebuild my recording list.
:cheers2:


----------

